# Bugus Monkey's new and improved puzzle basement and various ramblings



## Bugus_Monkey (Sep 27, 2021)

Lets just call now zero hour of day one.  It is 3 "00 Seeds" Do-Si-Do cookies, Fems... Hydro with huge double air stones and a recirculating set up in hydroton, 60 gal rese.  But I only filled it up to the 10 gallon mark, righted PH and mixed solution based on 7 gal that way it was a little weak. PH still good running 5.9 for now.  All under 2 1200 watt and 2 1400 LED's.  I plan on ordering seeds through one of our sponsors between now and Christmas.  I know this will sound crazy to some people but... I am searching for the unsettling, something that actually causes panic attacks. The Cinderella 99 or something similar or worse. I will get pictures up after lunchtime tomorrow. Like the old Willie Nelson song... "I'll never smoke weed with Bugus Monkey again"


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Sep 28, 2021)

Room is 4 foot 4 X 7 foot 6 with 8 and a half foot ceiling.  De bugged and super cleaned, bleached, finished, painted, sealed and vinyl floor down. I know my lighting could use major improvement but I also have seen journals using the Viparspectra's.  They will work, maybe not the best.. Room is only meant for personal use as my days of being in the business so-to-speak are way behind me now. I have my medical card which in Illinois allows up to 5 plants.  This is only 3. I really don't know or can find out much about the non-VS lights as far as journals.  Last run I ended up cutting everything down and ran it over with the push mower with bagger. (That was the last of the scary, unsettling Cinderella 99)  The hard core old timers here would have appreciated that buzz.  Not most newbies. Similar to the old school Red Point or Columbian Gold of yesteryear.  Only thing I remember close was when the original G 13 made it's first appearance.  Ended up with about 3/4 of a mower bag full last run.  Sprayed, bombed, sprayed, bombed repeat several times. Hopefully it was enough.  Located in stick built construction, elevated one cinder/concrete block over a pad only 3 years old.  The bugs were absolutely crazy.  Been at it since 1984, some years very good, some not and never, ever had the problems like I had last run.  It has been a wonderful hobby and made for some very good random Christmas's for my kids who are now grown and moved on.  Because (I stole this from an old local grower) "Money Does Grow On Trees... If You Plant The Right Ones"  Again my days of buying and selling are way behind me. I have a great wife who is not 420 and never was. She is nice enough to allow me the space I have which is more than enough.  Picts of set up.. Next will be picts of monsters from last run.  Anyone had horror stories abut mixing and matching nutrient manufacturers?  (Considering Technafloral as the Fox Farm is not available at the Local grow store) At least everything needed for a full run wasn't.  That thought is crossing my mind. A little this / a little that.  Probably another proven No-No.  "And don't forget the Cal-Mag" haha - Joke for Rosterman.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 28, 2021)

Nice job Brother.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Sep 28, 2021)

The Bad Guys...  (Bugs - not the people)  -  I just felt like the people I had made friends at the last place I was at sort of abandon me.  Place went completely silent at my end when I asked for help.  I was having a hard time simply googling this stuff because I didn't know what to put in the search engine.  I never asked my local grow shop too much because I didn't have my medical card yet.  I do now.  I did get a couple of responses but it felt kind of weird after all the prior rapport established. Anyhow. I am here, I like it, and everyone seems helpful and supportive.  The white crap between the trichs and bugs is DE.  Never slowed them down a bit.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Sep 28, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Nice job Brother.


Thank You - Looking forward to your knowledge/help if and when the time comes.  Hopefully it doesn't


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 28, 2021)

The Passion is a great Forum. Glad your here.


----------



## pute (Sep 28, 2021)

Off to a great start monkey.  Feels good eh!  Keep on trucking.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Sep 29, 2021)

I plan on using this here thread for time reference and things related to my grow closet.  The former thread New guy from Illinois or something along those lines can be closed or deleted, if that's something that is done. Very long road ahead. Looking forward to completing this mission with you all as co-pilots. 
Shot of your favorite Bourbon later tonight around darktime. - Here's to a new Beginning.  -  Peace.
 - Peeking out..


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 29, 2021)

Pulling up a chair.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 29, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Pulling up a chair.


Pulls out a chair for you


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Sep 30, 2021)

Note to Self..
PH adjusted slightly down.. Now at 6.1 - Cut watering cycle back from 3 to 2 cycles per 24 hrs. Rese needs filled already - after lunch if I can stay away from here - Fresh water only - no mix.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Sep 30, 2021)

Mrs. Monkey will be happy with me today because...  "You can get a whole bunch of stuff done when you don't spend all day screwing around with your new friends on the weed website".  -  Missed giving you guys trouble today, real work not completely done yet, see some of you here later tonight.  I did actually do that Bourbon shot from above listed last night though.  Peace...


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 30, 2021)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Note to Self..
> PH adjusted slightly down.. Now at 6.1 - Cut watering cycle back from 3 to 2 cycles per 24 hrs. Rese needs filled already - after lunch if I can stay away from here - Fresh water only - no mix.




you are on the right track

sometimes I got my ph down to 5.0 - 5.5

my runoff was still in the high 6’s so don’t be afraid to lower the Ph........your plants will tell you what’s up by being healthy or locking a nutrient out which will affect the plant and a keen eye will see what the plant is saying


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Sep 30, 2021)

Note to self = NTS
PH down again back to 6 - Hopefully fill rese in the AM with straight H2O.  
Pict with no filter.
Pict with my LED lens cover over phone.
Pict of LED Les cover.
You guys who don't have one of these or something similar need to eventually get one same as getting a decent Loupe/Magnifier, Electronic PH Tester along with a PPM meter. - - I am still working on my PAR meter or App..  - - The whole PAR thing is new to me too and I have been studying up on it. 
13 Hr work day - Real Job.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 1, 2021)

NTS - Raised all and turned on second set of non adjustable (Non Vipraspectra) lights. - Everything running full blast on veg only - Bloom off for quite awhile still.  At this point - The future's so bright - I gotta wear shades. ha ha ha
As Andrew Dice Clay would say - - "Lets Not Start S*&ck*&g Each Others D&*ks Just Yet"  -  (JOKING!)  -  Mrs. Monkey doesn't have one of those - I wouldn't if she did - Hmmm..   hahaha  Giving you guys trouble - (More Cal-Mag)  -  Miss screwing off here all day -  One whole heck of a long way to go.   Regular work, putting in about a straight 20 to 24 hour day... Sleep a couple hours when I finally get home Saturday.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 2, 2021)

NTS-Filled Res. Nothing added but PH down to 5.8.  Essentials - Besides a loupe. I have been online with the stick and I understood before that what it reads. I am not sure which column of numbers vertically to use on the stick?  I will be off regular work for several days straight and get to hang out here this week coming up.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 4, 2021)

Roots peeking through the bottom.  That didn't take too long.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 5, 2021)

It's weird because the picture shows him doing that to a male Lion but the video he actually hits a female and she catches him, tears him apart and eats him. Photo shopped before I stole it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 6, 2021)

Post that video  LOL I never saw that one
I found it


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 6, 2021)

I found it at work. Now I'm home and I have been all over youtube. I wasn't logged in as myself at work so my history is not the same here. I am working on it but from everything I found it had to be pieced together from other stuff. I'll get it tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 6, 2021)

10 days of resev set for rooting only. I am going to drain and switch to veg grow. I'll get some picts up pretty soon but not too much has changed.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 6, 2021)

Changed out res. to start the veg cycle. 15 gallons mixed at 10 gallon strength. I will go all in on the nutrients/gallon next res change. Res solution temp 68 - PH 6 - The ppm stick (Column on far left is 10) 600 PPM ? - Ambient temp in the room is 68 and room humidity is 75.  Humidity is high, I know. I still have a few light work days coming up and can run to Menards for a de-humidifier if necessary.  I figured with fall basically here I would see humidity drop but it's not. I am planning a scrog and will extend veg probably a week or 2 beyond what most newbies would go with. At least the genetics are the same. (Supposed to be anyway) - - - What is optimal humidity for veg and then flower?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 7, 2021)

I do not worry about Humidity in Veg, but once into flower I make sure it stays around 50% or less . Temps around 72-78 degs F


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 7, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I do not worry about Humidity in Veg, but once into flower I make sure it stays around 50% or less . Temps around 72-78 degs F


Thanks ROSTERMAN  -  Got me a turbo fan that oscillates, strengthen up the stems a little.  I will probably go ahead and get the dehumidifier before they get them all put away for the season.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 7, 2021)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Thanks ROSTERMAN  -  Got me a turbo fan that oscillates, strengthen up the stems a little.  I will probably go ahead and get the dehumidifier before they get them all put away for the season.


Most of my winter grows are on the dry side below 50% without one but as soon as spring rounds the corner I fire her up in flower.
Yep good idea, get a self drainer if you can , hauling buckets get real old fast.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 10, 2021)

What temp should me reservoir be?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 10, 2021)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> What temp should me reservoir be?


65-68 degs F the colder water has more oxygen than warmer water would. Try and keep it in that range, warmer water will also breed more bacteria and go after your roots.




I have not done Hydro in a few yrs so things could have change but I doubt it.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 10, 2021)

Thanks @ROSTERMAN.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 10, 2021)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Thanks @ROSTERMAN.


I'll figure this posting stuff out eventually


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 10, 2021)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> I'll figure this posting stuff out eventually


They sell chillers to bring water temps down as it heats up under the lights in the tent, also frozen plastic milk bottles put in Rez.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 10, 2021)

I had an aquarium heater in it. I unplugged it and will check soon. I did turn it up before I reset everything for this run.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 10, 2021)

Temp is down in the res. PH back to 5.9.  My thumb is where the lights were flashing on my ppm stick.  Way way too long to go.  I cant wait to play with the atmospheric temps at the end with the buds to see what colors I can bring out.  Goal is Bud Of The Month winner.  And some killer smoke.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 18, 2021)

Slow and steady, Nothing new, Patience..


----------



## gmo (Oct 18, 2021)

Looking good. I like the set up you are running! @ROSTERMAN is giving you good advice on the questions you're asking. Don't hesitate to reach out if I can be of any assistance.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 20, 2021)

Thank You all. - I am going to veg a little longer than some and stretch the branches under a screen.  The probably try lollipop this time.  Sort of decided to transition to organic type nutrients to see if I can help terpene profiles and I been burping all my jars again, even last years.  It was dry enough to smoke by far but I am starting to notice a little bit of smell coming back.  Wait and see. Regular work day.  Studying up on new lights also. Maybe a Mars down the middle and the others mounted further to the side.  I check in and out today and get to hang out long term in a few days. Peace.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 24, 2021)

Res temp 69 - PH 6.1 and left it, been same for days - (I like 5.8 or 5.9 But Ehh for now)  PPM 1000.
I am wondering at this early stage how important timely res changes are.  Looking back here it looks like last Res change was Oct 6 - - Based on that I will try and get it done yet today..  I did re-adjust the water schedule I was at 6 a day and I went back to 4 based on a few roots looking rotted.. Everyone's thoughts or comments and or a general razzing welcome.  Opinions on frequency of res changes etc...  Not too nervous about roots because I been in and out fairly successfully a couple of times before with root issues - most to do with over watering. Got busy at real work again so can't hang with you peps long term for another couple days.. I check back in and out. More Coffee - & Cal-Mag. Haha -  I have to scan through and find the coffee girls that get posted here for a minute then I'm gone.. Peace. (And I bent the tops over - Usually I snipped then but I will try different this time.)


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 24, 2021)

Changed out Res. 30 Gallons mixed solution to 25.  PH 5.8 - I'll have to get back in every 12 hours to balance for a day or 2-3.  I will search around here about defoliation tomorrow. Usually at this early stage, I would leave everything until I switched to bud and trim where I needed in relation to my tops.  For the most part there was no rhyme or reason.  I know I have to get in there with the netting in another week to 10.  Eventually it will be actual work to change out res. because of weather but hey, More Cal-Mag, Right?  hehehe.  Incidentally, I had a guy tell me unless you use reverse osmosis water, you really don't need Cal-Mag.  However, mine has 5-5-5 at the bottom of it so it has to have N, K & P in it.. At least I'd like to think so.  PPM 1200 which is a little high for this point in the veg cycle.  I will keep a close eye on that too. Comments and the whole "You're Doing It Wrong" thing welcome.  And I know out of it all this PPM's are high.  I'll watch it.  Pinched all tops really tight.  I should get to hang with you guys for an hour or 2 tomorrow morning.  Meet you all for coffee and a pintch hit


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 29, 2021)

Switched to 12/12.  Added 1 watering cycle.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 2, 2021)

For My Notes And Date Line - - Pistles just starting to show.  Still needing to scrog.  The main stem is way way stiff.  Scared I'll break it if I bend it over crazy.  Comments and the usual your doing it all wrong welcome.  Long way from bud of the month.  Maybe Feb or March.  No Bugs so far.  Switch res solution this weekend.  Bahk to vork !!! - I'll get to hang with you all one of these days soon hopefully.  Lost my LED Shade coverings.  I will find before next picts. Seems like it's been more than 4 days.  "Why don't you smoke another one"


----------



## pute (Nov 2, 2021)

Looks like you are having fun.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 6, 2021)

Just for my notes and timeline.  Roots expanding big time.  Topped off res and added just a little flowering nutrients. PPM back down to 900 - It is really sucking up the H2O and leaving the solution behind based on my PPM stick.  PH stable 6 even - Had a little fluctuation in res temp.  I currently do not have a heater in the room.  Outbuilding.  I kicked on the heat a day or 2 back in res and now have it adjusted stable to 66F.  Helps when the lights are off and the outdoor temps are down.  Slow and steady wins the race.  Working out in my head how the scrog is going to fit, if it makes it.   Will not be easy to check things once everything grows up through it. Extremely hard to change out res.  I may add external drain to the res tub and it probably would not hurt to add a way to fill if I go through with scrog.  I don't need much as I still have a bunch from 2019, 2020 and my outdoor auto from 2021.  Maybe skip the scrog.  I don't need that much.  I am just shooting for some killer stash and definitely bud of the month.  OZ of stash from the dispensary lasts me about 3 to 4 months now.  (You're Doing It Wrong) ALL OF IT - haha - Peace.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 13, 2021)

Wishing the top part grew this fast.  Hey, ladies.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 20, 2021)

The roots are growing at different rates.  ??  I tried bending a couple over and snapped one. - Scrog next time with dirt and 1 single original Durbin Poison if it will germinate. Anyhow. Picts.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 28, 2021)

Steady.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 28, 2021)

Here comes the root ball, Looks good


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 28, 2021)

Nice.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 29, 2021)

Not that it matters at this point but, My do-si-do cookies or what ever is not an Indica dominate.  I been around the block a couple times now.  It is like everyone copy and pasted the same stats about the structure because no matter where I look it is all the same.  I guess I am trying to guess if I need to prepare to save this somehow. Ahh. Looking forward to the Durban Poison in soil on next run. I have very limited space.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 30, 2021)

What's your rez Temps?


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 30, 2021)

68 F


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 30, 2021)

Hey You, yes you are you growing da ganja LOL




Did not want you left out of the fun bro................


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 4, 2021)

Do what about yellow leaf tips just barely showing. Only on 1 plant of 3. But all 3 share same reservoir. None on the other 2 plants.  Tips are def yellow and not brown. I raised the light. After a little googling. I raise every time they look like they are praying. ALSO I am now at 13 off and 11 on light cycle.  I wait 2 weeks and go to 10, 2 weeks 9 and should be ready after a couple of weeks of 8.  Who knows I might have something to enter for January but more than likely be February for a shot at Bud of the Month.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 4, 2021)

More bud porn.  It's 3 plants that all came out of the same tin. Do-si-dos from 00 seedbank.  The 2 at each end currently look about the same and smell like Juicy Fruit gum.  The stretchy one in the middle smells like skunk. Root ball is same on the ends and the middle one is unusually huge.  I thought I had a small batch of root rot going but I'm not so sure. I treated with half gallon of H2O2 and sprayed the roots.  I'm using a wide range of organic nutrients this time around.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 4, 2021)

Yer killing it Monkey!


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 6, 2021)

Found some white spots on just a couple of leaves.  They do not look life leaf borers.  I think it may have been too much H2O2 yesterday. Was pretty quick onset. I will dump res and re-remix


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 6, 2021)

Scope/Loop blow ups.  I really do not think it's bugs. At This Point.


----------



## pute (Dec 6, 2021)

Pray that isn't Power Mildew.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 6, 2021)

What do the undersides look like
That is where any sucking bugs would be


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 6, 2021)

No bugs on the underside of anything. I'm fairly confidant that it was the garden grade H2O2 and I may have used a bit too much. Burned the hell out of my skin. Nothing like what comes from the drug store. Drained res and rinsed it out, remixed, and back up and running.  See what it looks like in the AM.  My root problem is way gone/fixed. I'm not going to freak out just yet.  I post fresh picts as soon as the lights come back on. Going to do a little thinning out first.  Let them breath a little easier and air circulating better.


----------



## Carty (Dec 7, 2021)

What a nice journey I took thru your thread..  I've never attempted hydro,  started with organics and the taste of the
weed got me hooked on it..  I read I give up yields for flavor but I'm okay with that..  

I noticed in your last few shots of the root mass it went from bright white to a slight browning...  are your water temps changing or PH off?  like I said, not much help being a dirt dude..  but something tells me your gonna get things figured and do just great..  

happy harvests man


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 7, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> What do the undersides look like







soft and white


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 7, 2021)

I knew the roots were getting a little mushy. I googled around. ( I Should Have Just Asked Here ! ) Saw a site that said use 1 to 1. To me that sounded strong but maybe they were talking about drug store stuff.  Shot of former solution still foaming when it finally froze late last night.  Hic-Up - Bump in the road. plants look fine. Trimmed the bleached leaves. it was only a few. I think everything is ok but will be checking about 2 3 times a day for the next few.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 7, 2021)

Smell is changing from juicy fruit gum to a nasty stomach turning skunk.  Yummm.  Still quite a ways to go !!!!!  I had poured about half of that gallon into 20 gallons of solution.  Just a little too much.  This run I have switched to Organic, last run was dissolved solids / minerals.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 7, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> soft and white
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blue Oyster Cult?


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 7, 2021)

Nice Rosterman !!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 7, 2021)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Nice Rosterman !!!


thks bud


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 8, 2021)

Checking things before I left for work, I trimmed some parts of bleached fan leaves. No problem. Got to looking around just before locking up, through the bush.  Thought, that's funny, why would just them 2 little ones on the inside be swelled up and so far ahead of the tops. .  Somewhere there is a Rooster in the hen house.   I be back home in about an hour and start searching for nannas. Don't matter, I'm finishing this one out.  All these new seeds will be going in the garbage.  I had to do a super cleaning last time.  Grrrr.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 8, 2021)

There's a Roster in the Hen House. haha


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 8, 2021)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> There's a Roster in the Hen House. haha


If you start having chicks that look like this
Better talk to @bigsur51


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 9, 2021)

Lights are on. These are from yesterday. My super dose of H2O2 didn't do me any favors. Back in a few. More pinch hits and coffee !!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 9, 2021)

Looking good my friend.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 9, 2021)

There had to be more than one banana.  Besides that little mishap a few days ago, I pretty much been following all the rules.  What I'm am finding after looking really hard is some fairly close to mature seeds.  They are very random and sporatic.  Nothing on main colas. Just the couple I didn't get underneath when I tried lolli popping.  (I think that is the term) .   Not sure at this point if I blame my seed company of myself.  Probably a little of both!  I question how fast they can pump these seeds out.  Seems like all the necessary back crossing to make a decent strain would take at least a year or 2, 3.  A person could run to mexico (in theory) and bring a bag of seeds back and next thing you know you could see Bugus Monkey's Seed Shop.  I will be searching threads about the whole F1, F2, etc. for a refresher course.  Not many companies show or tell if they are F1, 2, 3, or whatever.  -  More coffee and PH's.  Plus I got to search for the coffee girls.  Mrs. Monkey is off work today, I might just snuggle back up with her.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 9, 2021)

What caused that Bleaching look, bad feed water in Rez


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 9, 2021)

I overdid the H2O2 a couple days back.  Caught it in about 36 hours or less. Still making a run to the end. All the side pieces still look fine and the tops are coming out of it. It's posted above.  Surly I'm not the first dumb monkey to do it. Not a lot of documentation of the consequences on google or here. And once you really start looking the amount of information and threads here is huge.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 9, 2021)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> The roots are growing at different rates.  ??  I tried bending a couple over and snapped one. - Scrog next time with dirt and 1 single original Durbin Poison if it will germinate. Anyhow. Picts.


When you are going to bend them over, first mash the stem between thumb and finger, move up a little, repeat until you have a flat spot at least inch and a half or so. Then bend at the middle of flat spot. I don't like to bend them so far they tilt down, but that's just me.

Looking after do si do as we speak and these are definitely Indica. Finishing 3rd week of flower, 32-40 inches high. Fat leaves, etc.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 9, 2021)

Some plants are more easily bent over than others. Some take to it easy, some snap easy.

The mash helps with both.  As to your rooster problem, it is common. I find at least one "different" pheno in about every 3 or 4 plants. Sometimes it's just minor differences, one stretches taller and quicker than the rest.

Sometimes it's more. Had one different looking OG Kush that unlike it's siblings, reeked like orange pop. A purple dawn that was different color, structure and reeked of an garlic and onions. These crossed strains sometimes do this. 

Both of the two phenos above were extremely potent and delicious, just different. I never like growing different strains at same time, Separate tents would help, but I like enough examples to try to be familiar with a particular strain. Otherwise, I would be talking about my OG Kush tasted like orange fanta, and purple dawn that tastes like garlic. THEN, you might think I am nuts or something.

Bubba


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 10, 2021)

This is what H2O2 poisoning looks like if you catch it in the 1st 24 hours or so with Hydro.  My first thought was to leave the bleached leaves.  Let the buds continue to draw what is left nutrient wise from them.  Now I am not so sure.  Now, I am thinking trim everything that is damaged before it leaches any closer to the buds.  Side branches still are looking good to okay.  I didn't help my top colas much.  My root problem sure is gone though.  Any thoughts?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 10, 2021)

Let it Grow?


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 10, 2021)

See. Figured I would ask and wait. I was leaning towards cutting off all damage.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 11, 2021)

Does weed continue to age or mature in storage ??


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 13, 2021)

So disappointed and pissed at myself.  There is new growth starting above where I made my mistake on 2 of them. The big one in the middle with the giant root ball must have sucked most of it up for itself.   Part of me just wants to cut everything down and start over.  Plan A is to see it to the end. There are lower side branches where there was/is no damage. Everything close to the lights took a hard beating.  Plan B - Order the Mars Hydro I want, cut everything down, wipe everything out really good and restart from scratch.  Everyone's thoughts and comments welcome.  I have one more job before the end of the year and will be away for about 3 days. I plan on making my decision after that.  Maybe I could put it to a vote here.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 13, 2021)

Make some edies


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 13, 2021)

Probably will.  I hate the system Illinois has set up with their dispensaries.  The Illinois joke was... What do you do when your going broke?  The state of Illinois starts selling weed.  The farms and dispensaries have Illinois politicians hands all over them and they exempted themselves from freedom of information act stuff when the passed the law so that a person in general cannot find out who they are actually supporting.  I still got plenty of stash.  I posted in this thread a couple above, I opened some I had in storage and to me it looks like it matured more in the jars based on Trichome color.  Picts way above.   ?????


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 13, 2021)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Probably will.  I hate the system Illinois has set up with their dispensaries.  The Illinois joke was... What do you do when your going broke?  The state of Illinois starts selling weed.  The farms and dispensaries have Illinois politicians hands all over them and they exempted themselves from freedom of information act stuff when the passed the law so that a person in general cannot find out who they are actually supporting.  I still got plenty of stash.  I posted in this thread a couple above, I opened some I had in storage and to me it looks like it matured more in the jars based on Trichome color.  Picts way above.   ?????thrics


Yes weed  can and does age , I have seen thrics go from milky cloudy to golden brown due to age and heat , need to be stored in cool temps.


----------



## Carty (Dec 13, 2021)

Weed will continue to Cure as it is stored...   Take a strain you just cut and dried...  jar it up for 6mos, burping it a few times in the beginning and compare the smoke from it to same strain.. cut, dried, smoked..    the cured bud will have more flavor, smoother  smoke as the curing process rids the buds of chlorophyl.. what causes the coughing if not related to expansion..


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 19, 2021)

More bud porn...  The sativa pheno will probably be used for edibles if I keep it at all.  I have 1 survivor..  More if an indica build to it.  Frustrating.  I'll see it to the end.  I know the whole trichome color thing, and I will scope and get picts up in a day or 2.  What about sacks swelling?  I know it all sort of plays in together.  Part of me just wants to chop and start from scratch.  Asking Santa for a mars hydro.  Been a pretty good monkey this year. Because of the size and shape of my room I am thinking about the SP 6500 or FC 8000.  ???  Which one should I pick?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 19, 2021)

I like the FC8000 myself almost pulled the trigger on one 
But I built a Quantum light myself so I want to get my moneys worth out of it 1st. 
The Buds look better and when finished and trimmed you will see that they will work fine when you smoke them. Finish the grow is what I recommend ...... I bet you get some decent smoke , just act like that incident with the Hydro/perox never happened and watch the thrics then chop chop. Best of Luck Mate


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 19, 2021)

Still 4 - 5 weeks out.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 20, 2021)

Go by Trichome color only. Matters not if calyxes are swollen?


----------



## Bubba (Dec 20, 2021)

Oh, my swollen calyxes! They swell considerable the last couple of weeks, but cut based on tric color. By that point, all should be nice and swollen!

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 21, 2021)

Much better Monkey


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 24, 2021)

*When I die, I want to die like my grandfather who died peacefully in his sleep.   -- (Rosterman)  --  *
_That for me is the scariest thing I ever heard of... - Just me personally.._


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 25, 2021)

I ain't gonna die. My energy will just move on and take another shape. 
Besides if I die in my sleep I won't have a clue.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 25, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I ain't gonna die. My energy will just move on and take another shape.
> Besides if I die in my sleep I won't have a clue.


Helll You too frigin mean to die Brother
God sure as Helll don't want you
and I know the Devil is not ready to give up his throne..... Hahahahahaa Love Ya


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas - A more fun here.. Gotta get back to family.. - - Grrr.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 25, 2021)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Merry Christmas - A more fun here.. Gotta get back to family.. - - Grrr.


Mine wife's side will be here soon
Later man


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 25, 2021)

I stole this !!


----------



## Carty (Dec 28, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Oh, my swollen calyxes! They swell considerable the last couple of weeks, but cut based on tric color. By that point, all should be nice and swollen!
> 
> Bubba



You know how some plants really have a high calyx to leaf ratio and as they mature they swell up.  He thought it
turned hermie and was clustering up.. afraid it was going to drop pollen all over his many plants,  he cut it down
and ruined it.  I was like, why didn't you call me bro....  too funny..

Things are looking good brother... 


Bugus_Monkey said:


> Go by Trichome color only. Matters not if calyxes are swollen?



Listen to this man..  and it truly depends on how potent your plant is on when you may want to  harvest..  some even 
do a multi harvest on one plant to get a variation of highs..   chop some at 100% milky and just seeing a few amber.

week or so later, take the plant when it's 50% amber heads or better..

What kind of high do you want?   remember, when you go 50% amber the high can be very lethargic if it's
Indica dominant.  

enjoy your up and coming harvest buddy


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 29, 2021)

10 days later... Just itching for a good excuse to start over after my screw up.. Latest Trichomes -  2 to 3 more weeks.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 29, 2021)

Looking Good still , 2 more weeks


----------



## pute (Dec 29, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Looking Good still , 2 more weeks


I was thinking 13 days.... everybody says two weeks.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 29, 2021)

2 weeks or 14 days whichever comes first


----------



## Bubba (Dec 29, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> 2 weeks or 14 days whichever comes first


Unless leap year, then DBL cal mag....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 29, 2021)

You Guys


----------



## Bubba (Dec 29, 2021)

Goonies!

Bubba


----------



## pute (Dec 29, 2021)

BMonkey is trying to have a serious thread about his grow and then we always add cal/mag....geeesh...we should be ashamed.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 29, 2021)

No no - All comments are welcome -- I honestly been waiting for the one..  Your Doing It All Wrong, All Of It.. hahaha..  and a general razzing from you all anyways..


----------



## pute (Dec 29, 2021)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> No no - All comments are welcome -- I honestly been waiting for the one..  Your Doing It All Wrong, All Of It.. hahaha..  and a general razzing from you all anyways..


Well then you are good to go.....wait two weeks and add cal/mag... ha ha.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 29, 2021)

Don't listen to us
We are all senile old men
who never grew weed or used cal/mag before   LOL
We are actually an Anti-Weed Group that post help (when its not)
To newer growers .
Has that Razz ma tazz


----------



## pute (Dec 29, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Don't listen to us
> We are all senile old men
> who never grew weed or used cal/mag before   LOL
> We are actually an Anti-Weed Group that post help (when its not)
> ...


Yup, we have killed more weeds than covid.  Don't forget to wear your mask.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Bubba (Dec 29, 2021)

no, no no....Just hook tent to ceiling and grow upside down. Gravity speeds it up with cal mag

Now then.

Bubba


----------



## Andrew (Dec 30, 2021)

Ok got my tent on ceiling seems to really help growth any other tips


----------



## pute (Dec 30, 2021)

Being serious for just a second. Andrew I think you better refresh our memory on what the question was. We seem to have gotten a bit of track.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 30, 2021)

pute said:


> Yup, we have killed more weeds than covid.  Don't forget to wear your mask.


He said he expected a general razzing, that opened the floodgate! Original post 1 was query about effects of aging weed, but second post wanted opinions on plants.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 30, 2021)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> So disappointed and pissed at myself.  There is new growth starting above where I made my mistake on 2 of them. The big one in the middle with the giant root ball must have sucked most of it up for itself.   Part of me just wants to cut everything down and start over.  Plan A is to see it to the end. There are lower side branches where there was/is no damage. Everything close to the lights took a hard beating.  Plan B - Order the Mars Hydro I want, cut everything down, wipe everything out really good and restart from scratch.  Everyone's thoughts and comments welcome.  I have one more job before the end of the year and will be away for about 3 days. I plan on making my decision after that.  Maybe I could put it to a vote here.


I would finish it off! Some of those colas are huge, let 'em finish. Looks like they are far enough along you could start a replacement crop for after harvest and save a few weeks, assuming you have another set up to get use of.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Dec 30, 2021)

Bubba said:


> He said he expected a general razzing, that opened the floodgate! Original post 1 was query about effects of aging weed, but second post wanted opinions on plants.
> 
> Bibba


Oh, time to feed them.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 30, 2021)

pute said:


> Oh, time to feed them.


Took a minute to notice the pup was peeeing too!

Bubba


----------



## Andrew (Dec 30, 2021)

Yea guess got alittle lost


----------



## Carty (Jan 1, 2022)

Be very careful what you ask for on this site huh?   haha..  you guys are 2 much..  be sure to flush really well a week after you harvest..  

enjoy da harvest man


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 1, 2022)

14 to 18 days maybe.  The aroma is pouring on big time.  Just starting to smell a little bit outside of the outside second door.  Sticky sticky.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 6, 2022)

Me temps are all over the place with this current cold snap.  My first time through in current location during the winter season.  I believe I got everything stable.  Too much fresh air even though it wasn't much.  I am thinking a possibility of 3 weeks currently. I will get the scope out and shoot Trich pictures before the end of today.  Along with an unboxing of light and other cool stuff. Maybe.


----------



## pute (Jan 6, 2022)

Nice work Monkey.  My temps are cooler that normal.  I like my flower room to get up to about 78 in the heat of the summer ..... now only getting up to 75.  Night as low as 60.  My yield show that as well.  Yields are off about 20% during the coldest months of winter.  Doesn't matter, I grow more that I can use anyway.  

My leaves also have a tendency to turn purple in the dead of winter as well.


----------



## pute (Jan 6, 2022)

Carty said:


> Be very careful what you ask for on this site huh?   haha..  you guys are 2 much..  be sure to flush really well a week after you harvest..
> 
> enjoy da harvest man


Did I read that right.  Flush after harvest?  Hmmm.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 6, 2022)

pute said:


> Did I read that right.  Flush after harvest?  Hmmm.....


I hope he meant to use water only


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 6, 2022)

I think Carty meant a week before Harvest. I dont flush so i dont care.


----------



## pute (Jan 6, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I think Carty meant a week before Harvest. I dont flush so i dont care.


Yup....ha ha. For a minute there I though you had to wait a week to take a shitt after harvest.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 6, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I think Carty meant a week before Harvest. I dont flush so i dont care.


I only flush if


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 6, 2022)

Well flushing has about the same effect either way.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 6, 2022)

Carty smoking that great looking stuff he has been growing. Almost done with real work for the day.  Hopefully the light is at home unbroken by UPS.


----------



## Andrew (Jan 6, 2022)

Looking great brother


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 6, 2022)

25 minutes after lights out... Fed Ex arrives.  I will still take some pictures and may video it if something happens the box is beat up when I get home in the next few.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 6, 2022)

Box arrived fine.  Open and set up fine.  Bright like you wouldn't believe.  Everything working.  It is a little on the heavy side but I am fine with that.  It gets secured into eyelets and clicker adjusters that are screwed into the roof trusses.  It aint going anywhere.   Cant wait until lights on tomorrow - Going to finish current under it.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 6, 2022)

This should be quite excellent!  Love that light.

Bubba


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 7, 2022)

Wasn't as hard as I expected to install.  Wow, bright.  I have to get to real job before honey do list after lunch.  Hopefully trichome pictures through the scope before lights out.  Only plant I am counting on is the front one.  The middle and back are putting fresh side pieces on the dead main colas that I ruined with my whole H2O2 mishap.   That wont be happening again.  I might be able to salvage something for a shot at bud of the month with the front plant, but more than likely that entry may have to wait until the next run.  Just as soon as lights come on is the very strongest it smells out there all day.  Stinky.  Guessing when the time comes, I will harvest just before lights on in a week or 2 -3.  I went ahead and set it at 100% - F it - I'm going for it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 7, 2022)

That light will Make a HUGE difference in your next grow 
How much shipped?


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 7, 2022)

Around $965.00.  I though that was very steep but at this point I also feel that lighting is something I should not have to worry about upgrading for years to come, which is a little of a relief.  I should have gosh darn known better than to go with the stupid blurples and for the most part did know.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 7, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Around $965.00.  I though that was very steep but at this point I also feel that lighting is something I should not have to worry about upgrading for years to come, which is a little of a relief.  I should have gosh darn known better than to go with the stupid blurples and for the most part did know.


Hey I always said if you worked hard then buy what you deserve


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 7, 2022)

As long as you do not take food and clothing from your family


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 7, 2022)

Self employed. I purchased it for use in the flower room at my office.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 7, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Self employed. I purchased it for use in the flower room at my office.


Oh yes a Virus simulated Sunshine Light (Write Off) You need your Vitamin  D


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 7, 2022)

I going to start a start up company on Simulated Sunshine Light on Startup.com
Market  grow lights for all the shut in stay at home workers


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 7, 2022)

Bud Porn.  I could have sworn the tops of those buds were rounded off this AM.  Foxtails or new growth.  Either way, I think my ladies love the new light.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 9, 2022)

Pouring on new clear trichs.  Don't know if I should be happy or not.  Can't wait for a fresh start after my H2O2 mishap.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 9, 2022)

I see a lot of amber ones in there too
Maybe snip a small section off and dry a few days and do a smoke test 
Not so much for test but for quality (how it makes you fell) this way you can see if is close to what you like


----------



## Bubba (Jan 9, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Pouring on new clear trichs.  Don't know if I should be happy or not.  Can't wait for a fresh start after my H2O2 mishap.


The shark must move forward! 

Happy growing,
Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 10, 2022)

Bubba said:


> The shark must move forward!
> 
> Happy growing,
> Bubba


yes indeed


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 10, 2022)

Bud Porn.  Calyx's swelling a little.  Sure notice more Trichomes with new light.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 10, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Bud Porn.  Calyx's swelling a little.  Sure notice more Trichomes with new light.


Night and day bro


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 12, 2022)

Changed out res for probably the last time on this run.  Did a lot of reading here the last couple days, much more here than random googling.  I decided to cut the lights back to 25% and probably go Fri and Sat all dark then chop and start cleaning.  Actual bud growth stopped a while back and calyx have filled in nice.  Not sure if it was my mishap but trichomes are all over the place. about 1/3 amber 1/3 milky and 1/3 clear.  Most of the clear ones I think were from the light change because before that they were almost 50/50.  I wouldn't necessary call it a full flush but PPM is 400.  I'm ready for a fresh start.  Funny how the smell is overwhelming when the lights first come on and fads through out the day.  Not super happy with 00 seeds but I'm sure it was my fault way more than theirs.  Learned a few things again as it should be with every grow.  I definitely want to put the time and effort into a scrog this next time around.  One thing, I now highly recommend (me personally) lollipopping for those indoors using small setups & tents with non-autoflowers.  I'll have to see how it works outside on photo periods once it warms up.  It did not help my early summer outdoor auto last season, but Carty would be much better for weighing in on lollipoppin autos.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 12, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Changed out res for probably the last time on this run.  Did a lot of reading here the last couple days, much more here than random googling.  I decided to cut the lights back to 25% and probably go Fri and Sat all dark then chop and start cleaning.  Actual bud growth stopped a while back and calyx have filled in nice.  Not sure if it was my mishap but trichomes are all over the place. about 1/3 amber 1/3 milky and 1/3 clear.  Most of the clear ones I think were from the light change because before that they were almost 50/50.  I wouldn't necessary call it a full flush but PPM is 400.  I'm ready for a fresh start.  Funny how the smell is overwhelming when the lights first come on and fads through out the day.  Not super happy with 00 seeds but I'm sure it was my fault way more than theirs.  Learned a few things again as it should be with every grow.  I definitely want to put the time and effort into a scrog this next time around.  One thing, I now highly recommend (me personally) lollipopping for those indoors using small setups & tents with non-autoflowers.  I'll have to see how it works outside on photo periods once it warms up.  It did not help my early summer outdoor auto last season, but Carty would be much better for weighing in on lollipoppin autos.


Sounds like a plan


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 12, 2022)

A day is not complete without sunshine, coffee girls and bud porn.  I've been trying to get Mrs. Monkey to join. Maybe she can do a thread on coffee guys for all the ladies and Roster. hahahaha - Just teasing you Rosterman.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 12, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> A day is not complete without sunshine, coffee girls and bud porn.  I've been trying to get Mrs. Monkey to join. Maybe she can do a thread on coffee guys for all the ladies and Roster. hahahaha - Just teasing you Rosterman.







Weedhopper will be Thrilled


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 13, 2022)

After todays light cycle, it will be off for 36 to 48 hrs and then out.  Cant wait for my reset. Da mn stoopid H2O2.  My doings.  Live and learn. Especially here.  Looking at about 1/4 clear 1/4 milky and depending what I shove my scope up sometimes half amber.  My remote button on my scope itself stopped working so I have to focus on an area and then reach over and tap the shoot button on the laptop screen itself.  It will be OK.  Next time I will try and make a run for bud of the month.  I think with my new light I may try and fit a few extra into my room using dirt.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 13, 2022)

There are strains (sativa I believe) that don't always amber up just cloudy and a few here and there 
I had it myself


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 14, 2022)

@Bugus_Monkey 
Read this [age








						Why Are My Trichomes Not Turning Amber? - WeedMania420
					

Share via: Facebook Twitter LinkedIn Copy Link Email Print Most growers depend on trichomes’ color changes to inform them when they should be harvesting. And when trichomes don’t turn amber, it can leave an unsettling feeling that something has gone wrong.   Well, depending on trichomes to know...




					weedmania420.com
				



.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 14, 2022)

Next up, Dark Wizard Genetics version of Blackberry Kush - Fem - non auto.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 14, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Next up, Dark Wizard Genetics version of Blackberry Kush - Fem - non auto.


You doing Hydro or soil next time


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 14, 2022)

I am setting myself up for both.  Dirt scares me because of the potential for bugs.  My brain is ticking though.  I once knew a guy who used hydroton and hand watered.  Sounds like a recipe for disaster because of my unpredictable work schedule.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 14, 2022)

Enjoy that harvest!

don’t be afraid of the soil or bugs

just be prepared…use good soil like ProMix and get some Monterey  Spinosad and Pyganic just in case


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 17, 2022)

Day 1 - Dark Wizard Genetics version of Blackberry Kush


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 18, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Enjoy that harvest!
> 
> don’t be afraid of the soil or bugs
> 
> just be prepared…use good soil like ProMix and get some Monterey  Spinosad and Pyganic just in case


I like soil now , bugs are not that big of a problem with soil
Its the nasty mites I am most worried about and that is most likely brought into the room by infected clones or not being careful when coming in from outside if your other plants have mites were you are during normal grow season and then go dormant.
H ell   I gotten all kinds of nasty things in my coco too.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 18, 2022)

My bud porn is going to suck for the next 2 months.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 18, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I like soil now , bugs are not that big of a problem with soil
> Its the nasty mites I am most worried about and that is most likely brought into the room by infected clones or not being careful when coming in from outside if your other plants have mites were you are during normal grow season and then go dormant.
> H ell   I gotten all kinds of nasty things in my coco too.




dude , I was totally surprised at how well the Pyganic knocked down spider mites


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 18, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> dude , I was totally surprised at how well the Pyganic knocked down spider mites


Good to know


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 24, 2022)

Thank you all my great new friends from the passion who helped or gave advice or just a simple thumbs up. The whole 60/60 thing to me was new, worked great and this stuff is devastating. Onward to the mason jars.  Corporate Illinois farms got nothing on this stuff.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 30, 2022)

13 days in.  There was a set back with the closest one but it recovered already.  I have to repeat to myself... Screen of Green this time, Over and over.  haha


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Feb 6, 2022)

Anyone got a quick answer on the disadvantages of Low RH during early Veg.  I can purchase a humidifier and will if necessary.  And that's the question, Is it necessary?  AVG High 21 and low 16.  And of course I will search threads HERE.   ????????????  Suppose to be Blackberry Kush.  AT least that's what the outside of the package said.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 7, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Anyone got a quick answer on the disadvantages of Low RH during early Veg.  I can purchase a humidifier and will if necessary.  And that's the question, Is it necessary?  AVG High 21 and low 16.  And of course I will search threads HERE.   ????????????  Suppose to be Blackberry Kush.  AT least that's what the outside of the package said.



we deal with very low humidity out here, I’ve seen it below 10

its not unusual to have 3-4 months of 10-25% humidity

i do not see any disadvantages to growing in low humidity

I do see an advantage , very slim chance of mold and bud rot

blackberry kush sounds like good medicine but it truly depends on the source of the blackberry and the kush

im supposed to be getting some herijuana x blueberry that is the real deal as I know the source of the breeding

all the best!


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 7, 2022)

was that quick enough?

if so , do I win a prize?


----------



## spunom (Feb 7, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Anyone got a quick answer on the disadvantages of Low RH during early Veg.  I can purchase a humidifier and will if necessary.  And that's the question, Is it necessary?  AVG High 21 and low 16.  And of course I will search threads HERE.   ????????????  Suppose to be Blackberry Kush.  AT least that's what the outside of the package said.


I've been fighting low humidity this whole grow. When I gave up the battle, turned the humidifier off and dropped my temp to 75° a couple days ago, my plants perked up and are doing better. 

Not real scientific, but in my opinion, 21% at 75ish degrees is actually doing better than it was at 80-85° while trying to get the rh higher.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 7, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> was that quick enough?
> 
> if so , do I win a prize?


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Feb 10, 2022)

My newest bud porn - Haha


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 11, 2022)

And away you go, coming along nicely


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Feb 11, 2022)

Usually they are darker green.  I'm not going to freak out just yet.  I have been and plan on staying a little lighter with the nutrients this time around for now.  Last batch burns clean, no problems.  In my spare time I spend time on old grow threads here just watching the banter back and forth.  I be hollering at everyone if something comes up. I PM'd Boo last night, he probably been busy.  My adjuster has went out already and my lights are stuck at 100% which is fine with me for the next 2 months.  I will be getting in touch with the company I bought it from later today.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Feb 22, 2022)

Note to self. Res change. 1st since beginning set up on Jan 17th. Defoliated. 25 Gallons mixed at 20. correct PH for a couple days and build screen in about a week.  Sure was weird removing all them giant solar panels.  Work until Wed. Should get to hang with everyone Friday. Your doing it wrong... All of it.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Feb 24, 2022)

The old blurples - fresh fox farm happy frog - 4 Gorilla Blue from advanced seeds and 1 auto strawberry snow cone from elev8 - The only thing I might do is start PH'ing the water. 12/12 Just started... This is a just for fun experiment. Kind of a neglected step child grow.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Feb 24, 2022)

The ones I'm putting effort into... - Still in veg and I will be getting a screen over them hopefully first part of this new week coming up. Defoliated. Blackberry Kush Fem from Dark Wizard Genetics... - What the heck is coming out of that node? branches on branches? Picts 2 and 3..


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 28, 2022)

Im jumping in your foxhole


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Mar 3, 2022)

Updates


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 3, 2022)

Nice roots brother.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Mar 3, 2022)

I'm going to study up threads here first.. The whole root rot and Temp equasion.  looking like 64 is ideal. I am at 70. But we have had a couple warmer days and last night I kicked the wall AC unit back up. 40 today and tomorrow and then 70.  (Probably changed since last night) Aquarium heater in res also got unplugged.  After that whole bug deal, I hate to switch to dirt for the summer run.  I was also going to build a screen for scrog, for current but why? Not sure I really need that much.  Until our last butter batch, I had jars from the last 4 years. - Real work again today.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 3, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> I'm going to study up threads here first.. The whole root rot and Temp equasion.  looking like 64 is ideal. I am at 70. But we have had a couple warmer days and last night I kicked the wall AC unit back up. 40 today and tomorrow and then 70.  (Probably changed since last night) Aquarium heater in res also got unplugged.  After that whole bug deal, I hate to switch to dirt for the summer run.  I was also going to build a screen for scrog, for current but why? Not sure I really need that much.  Until our last butter batch, I had jars from the last 4 years. - Real work again today.


There is a guy on you tube that built a home made cooler using a tiny AC unit and dipped the ac cooling coils in the rez.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 3, 2022)

When i was growing DWC in Florida i had to use frozen water bottles to keep temps down.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 3, 2022)

I bet GW has built something cool


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Mar 3, 2022)

Note to self - Flipped Black Berry Kush to 12/12. Added H2O to Res. Nutrients mixed for 20 Gal - Solution total is 30 Gal.  Ended up with 5.5 PH riding it out till tomorrow. Res temp 58 because of change - riding that out too.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Mar 7, 2022)

Never really grown anything but Christmas trees before.  We'll have to see how this works out. I'm thinking I may have to cut a window in the front of my reservoir as I am currently lifting the top when checking/adjusting PH, and making nutrient solution corrections.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 7, 2022)

they look ok from here


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Mar 7, 2022)

I should have waited to flip just a little bit longer. I figured with the stretch they would fill in just fine for the first time of ever running a screen. How I get inside to check and change is still puzzling me but my brain is ticking.  I only fill it about 1/3 and as long as when I close the light stays out, everything should remain fine.


----------



## spunom (Mar 8, 2022)

Love the screen homie! Looks very nice. I don't know hydro, but could a person put a drain cock in the side of the res down by the bottom to be able to drain a little out to checking/adjusting?


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Mar 8, 2022)

Stop cock at bottom for drain is fine. I check PH and PPM with a blue lab meter usually once a day and I am just getting to the point where (Seems to me) they start feeding rapidly.  They really start sucking down the solution and I sort of watch water level VS PPM's and stuff like that.  Sometimes it drinks more water and leaves the nutrients behind in the res. I have to refill with straight H2O about once a week. I am experimenting on only changing res out every 14 to 21 days at this point. I seen threads of a few who never changed. Still, I have to be able to maintain the overall level of the solution.  Yeaaa - I better smoke another one.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Mar 11, 2022)

Somehow I am going to have to corral these roots or I am going to have to build something surrounding the pump to keep them out. I cut the bottoms and lolli popped (I guess) the tops of the plants. Basically snapped the 2 nodes over. Net is not working out so far. I will design some way of connecting it to the lid of the res itself next run. I will post pictures tonight.


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 13, 2022)

Guess who Broski


----------



## gmo (Mar 14, 2022)

Looking good!
Got anything to enter in to Bud Picture of the Month? We need entries!


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Mar 15, 2022)

WeedLord said:


> Guess who Broski


The Rasta Gourmet .. from Fridays?


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Mar 15, 2022)

WeedLord ??


----------



## Carty (Mar 16, 2022)

Yo dude.. thought I'd stop by and see what your up to.  Good luck on your very 1st grow, looks so much better then mine was... lol


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Mar 24, 2022)

The Hydro under the Photontek is Dark Wizard Genetics - Blackberry Kush - Fem. Close up of a couple buds just peeking out.  This went under 12/12 a week later than my blurple soil set up. Soil is FF Happy Frog - Advanced Seeds - Gorilla Blue - Fem., and 2 are still not quite showing...  The soil is nicknamed my I Dont Give A F Grow - No nutes - No PH'd water - Just a little experiment on my part for the whole (It's a weed - Just let it grow thing) The one under the blurple that is showing really good is Strawberry Snow Cone Auto Fem by Ethos.. (24 MAR b) ..  One heck of a long way to go. But hey, finally, just a little bud porn. Hopefully no stupid mistakes this run and enter Bud of The Month for probably May


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 24, 2022)

Looking good brother.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Mar 24, 2022)

Thanks WeedHopper - He ll of a long way to go.


----------



## spunom (Mar 25, 2022)

Nice plants homie.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Mar 25, 2022)

Thanks Spu - I keep repeating to myself - No stupid mistakes this time!!! - I dang well should have known better last time when I O.D'd them with the H2O2... I knew as soon as I got it on my hands and it started burning that it wasn't going to be right.  I was stirring solution last night after minor PH correction and the main root shoot on the back hydro one snapped off.  I actually have some high hopes for current my dirt run too.  I am not doing much with it on purpose.  Your current looks to be about 2 weeks or slightly more ahead of me. I thought we was closer -  maybe a little friendly battle for best looking bud but mines too far behind... I been busy at real work for a few days and will be catching up here in a bit..  GOOD LUCK WITH YOURS - I been watching - stalking your stuff out when I am able. Some day we will graduate and challenge the likes of GMO, Airbone and Carty.  Peace Spunom. 

I'm working on a decent well worded Bit ch about seed companies - Well, Femmed seeds for the most part !!! - Had a great well known friend gift me several of non femmed seeds and can not wait to finish my current runs to start some non fems and get back into the cloning game.


----------



## spunom (Mar 25, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Thanks Spu - I keep repeating to myself - No stupid mistakes this time!!! - I dang well should have known better last time when I O.D'd them with the H2O2... I knew as soon as I got it on my hands and it started burning that it wasn't going to be right.  I was stirring solution last night after minor PH correction and the main root shoot on the back hydro one snapped off.  I actually have some high hopes for current my dirt run too.  I am not doing much with it on purpose.  Your current looks to be about 2 weeks or slightly more ahead of me. I thought we was closer -  maybe a little friendly battle for best looking bud but mines too far behind... I been busy at real work for a few days and will be catching up here in a bit..  GOOD LUCK WITH YOURS - I been watching - stalking your stuff out when I am able. Some day we will graduate and challenge the likes of GMO, Airbone and Carty.  Peace Spunom.
> 
> I'm working on a decent well worded Bit ch about seed companies - Well, Femmed seeds for the most part !!! - Had a great well known friend gift me several of non femmed seeds and can not wait to finish my current runs to start some non fems and get back into the cloning game.


I think yours looks better than mine. I'm 6 weeks into 12/12 today. I forgot to snap a pic tho  I'll update tomorrow. Keep up the good work Homie! I started two White Widows that broke soil today, but we'll have to time one out.


----------



## pute (Mar 25, 2022)

Well done thread


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Mar 27, 2022)

Strawberry Snow Cone Auto Fem - by ethos
Picts are for Carty.


----------



## Carty (Mar 28, 2022)

She's a fuzzy little thang huh brother...  Always nice when someone sends new genetics to play with eh?   I've got
5 more packs going out Tues...  figure why sit on all these gifted seeds eh?  

Nice job buddy


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Mar 29, 2022)

Slow and steady... - 29Mar1P and 29Mar2P represent extremely early problems, sort of... I am out of Cal Mag and you can bet I'll be at the hydro store tomorrow to get some.  Thinking they need more Cow Bell, Cal Mag.
I can't get over the early trichome development. I'm attributing that to the new light and the genetics both at this point.
And I have been to the Blue lab website and I have also looked around here. I get the whole PPM total disolved solids concept but what does the EC X 700 mean? do I need to worry about it?


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 30, 2022)

As Bigsur would say. More CalMag. I think he drinks CalMag for breakfast.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Apr 1, 2022)

I spend a lot of time, effort and cash on the hydro and basically just water my FFHF soil and forget about it !!  -  FFHF Soil, there are a couple blackish, dark purple pistils in each mini bud and the Strawberry Auto has the color just starting to peek out on the sugar leaves that I am trying so hard, too hard, to attain in my hydro. Go Figure. I'm getting there though. Eventually.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Apr 4, 2022)

My Trichome count, this early, is off the charts for me personally for some reason. Mix of Genetics and the Photontek. Way way too super early to be jumping for joy just yet.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 4, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> My Trichome count, this early, is off the charts for me personally for some reason. Mix of Genetics and the Photontek. Way way too super early to be jumping for joy just yet.


They are looking good monkey guy


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Apr 7, 2022)

Monkey See - Monkey Do... Doo Doo.  -  Shhhhh.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 7, 2022)

Very Nice Mate


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Apr 7, 2022)

I'm going to delete that pict. I printed that picture out and counted them things twice... And that was *before* pinch hitters this morning. I do see one in Rt bag close to bottom left corner though.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Apr 7, 2022)

Do you know Chef Nat E. Dred?


TheBlackHydra said:


> Very Nice Mate
> View attachment 292999​


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 7, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Do you know Chef Nat E. Dred?


My Cousin sure do


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 7, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> My Cousin sure do
> View attachment 293011


He is still alive in my mind


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Apr 9, 2022)

Hydro Picts. All seeds came out of the same package. 2 varients possibly of 3 plants (Phenos?) the one I call small is making long narrow buds. the other 2 look normal. the all have broken places like I posted above somewhere but the one that is narrow has by far the most. However, it is also the one with the highest trichome count by far.  So I would attribute that to grower error at this point. Again, heck of a long ways to go.
ALso - I have foaming in my res. I'm not about to play with the H2Os just yet and if I do it is going to be from the drug store and not the stuff I used last time... Any tips for foaming reservoir ??? - The foam was spread fairly even - the picts are after I added a little PH down and stirred.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Apr 9, 2022)

My I.D.Give a F. dirt grow picts.  I am sort of starting to give a F.
I am thinking my soil is a little hot and I am also thinking about remedies if any. Basically I took happy frog straight out of the bag and filled aero pots. Got lucky with no bugs. Yeaaa. What is left of the fan leaves are getting hard dry spots in them. The ones that do look healthy are so dark green that they are almost black and the bud formations look a little deformed.  I did add 1 teaspoon of Cal-Mag a couple of days ago to a gallon of water. So far nothing else.


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 11, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> NTS - Raised all and turned on second set of non adjustable (Non Vipraspectra) lights. - Everything running full blast on veg only - Bloom off for quite awhile still.  At this point - The future's so bright - I gotta wear shades. ha ha ha
> As Andrew Dice Clay would say - - "Lets Not Start S*&ck*&g Each Others D&*ks Just Yet"  -  (JOKING!)  -  Mrs. Monkey doesn't have one of those - I wouldn't if she did - Hmmm..   hahaha  Giving you guys trouble - (More Cal-Mag)  -  Miss screwing off here all day -  One whole heck of a long way to go.   Regular work, putting in about a straight 20 to 24 hour day... Sleep a couple hours when I finally get home Saturday.



"Lets Not Start S*&ck*&g Each Others D&*ks Just Yet"

Was that quote from Dice Clay or Pulp Fiction? 

Pulp Fiction - Mr Wolf - Let's Not Start Sucking Each Others Dicks - YouTube


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Apr 12, 2022)

Andrew Dice Clay. Adventures of Ford Fairlane.
Both really I guess.


----------



## Carty (Apr 12, 2022)

You have a nice bush brother Bugus...  your plant looks good too....  muwahahahaha.   killing it brother..

the show from here on out is  gonna be epic.  pulling up a bean bag.  hey, I'm old school


----------



## gmo (Apr 13, 2022)

Looking great!

Hey! Please don't forget to get a bud entered in to the Bid Picture of the Month contest:


			https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/april-2022-bud-picture-of-the-month-entries.80719/


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Apr 19, 2022)

Fresh Bud Porn - Woo Hoo


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 19, 2022)

Looking good my friend.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 19, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Fresh Bud Porn - Woo Hoo


Nice monkey guy. So pretty and I can smell it from here


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Apr 19, 2022)

Way too soon to be counting chickens - I do have my fingers crossed !


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 19, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Way too soon to be counting chickens - I do have my fingers crossed !


What week are they in?


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Apr 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> What week are they in?


Thursday completes week 7 - I am expecting 10 at least. Only the Trichomes will tell. I will start with the USB scope in another week. Don't want to smush anything just yet.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 19, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Thursday completes week 7 - I am expecting 10 at least. Only the Trichomes will tell. I will start with the USB scope in another week. Don't want to smush anything just yet.


Mine are starting week 6 but not as thick as I would like them to be although they are stacked pretty good and average 11” in dia and they seem to need calmag a lot more this grow. Gonna give them a bit more today


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Apr 19, 2022)

I still want to rant about seed companies but haven't quite worked it out yet. My opinion is some of the seed breeders are cranking things out before they are stabilized - I think I may order direct from Brothers Grimm next time I need to order something. - Kinda of like bongs and pipes... How many does a person actually need? - (1) good one.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Mine are starting week 6 but not as thick as I would like them to be although they are stacked pretty good and average 11” in dia and they seem to need calmag a lot more this grow. Gonna give them a bit more today


Not 11” just 1”


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Apr 19, 2022)

I backed my light way way off.  Just barely looks like Fox Tails on top of a few. - Front plant display Sativa like tendencies, it is the one with the highest by far trichome count and all the accidental split stems when I tried to scrog. - Middle one has possible start of fox tails and they are fatter and do not look like calyxes have swelled yet. - The one in the back has rounded off tops and are very donkey dongish, but you can tell if you really look, there had to be a couple Nanners somewhere - Not deep in either. Had to be right on top. 
Blaming grower error again at this point - Well 75% or more me and 25% or less Dark Wizard Genetics.
My next run I am going with non femmed and then cloning ladies and going from there. I have questions I want going to PM only.  Strain is supposed to be ECSD X Ogre Kush... I think they were gifted to the person who gifted me a couple. - Great people - I just want a little more background as to what to expect.   
I also intend to use the grow room as a dry room this run. That whole 60RH / 60F took my flavor and smell to the next level.  **THANK YOU TO MY MP Sisters & Brothers BTW for that little tidbit -  If an AC is also a de-humidifier, drying in the grow room should be a challenge. A lot will have to do with outside temps - I'm thinking this year it is going to change from cool outside straight to hot with no warm in the middle..

WHO GAVE MONKEY ALL THAT COFFEE???  And put your Pinch Hitter away and check in at work already you Bogus Monkey!!!!
That's a bunch of words...


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 19, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> I still want to rant about seed companies but haven't quite worked it out yet. My opinion is some of the seed breeders are cranking things out before they are stabilized - I think I may order direct from Brothers Grimm next time I need to order something. - Kinda of like bongs and pipes... How many does a person actually need? - (1) good one.


 you got it!


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Apr 25, 2022)

Been busy and away for week - Mrs. Monkey and I found a 6yo until at least the end of the school year. - Starting 2nd week - it is what it is -   

Question:  In my res I run a big aquarium bubbler underneath 24/7 and a top water pump on the timer. The timer is one of the click ones and I think each click is 15 minutes. I currently have 5 clicks pushed in - so 5 - 15 minute waterings every 24 hours... What is every one else running that has similar. I'm not having problems - I'm just curious... A couple early mornings back I checked existing threads here and couldn't find much.  Possibly, someone smoke a few and sound off, if you choose, when you get a spare couple minutes. Thank You


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Apr 28, 2022)

Yeaaaaay. More bud porn. The hardest part. The last few weeks. Foxtailing all to he'll. I am positive there were no light leaks. If anything it got too cold once or twice and not too hot in there.  And of course the worst one has all the split stems. I didn't split them on purpose it was when I added my screen that only stayed for about a week. Did it add trichomes? Yes... Did it screw up a bunch of other stuff? Yes. As I go back over it in my mind and what I can find here. I'm not going to beat myself up. The light is jacked up to the ceiling and has been almost all of April. I think I may search threads for DIY drying boxes or dry in the grow space. Still need to learn about AC wall/window unit vs humidifiers. The whole 60/60 thing. Pretty Please, OGKushman, if you have time maybe, link me the timer you are using for your water pump. I've heard of these but my hydro store does not carry them. I would like to get one before I start my next grow.   -   Nannas and Foxtails for everybody... I'm buying.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (May 8, 2022)

8th of May Bud Porn for Mother's Day
Front one has mostly cloudy Trichomes.
Back one has Cloudy with a couple of Amber
Middle one needs at least 2 more weeks.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (May 12, 2022)

Yeaaaa. This was 2 of them. The stringy one was just covered with extremely bright white trichs and the back one had normal cloudy white with ambers here and there. The middle one, still going, is mostly clear, and the chunkiest one of all. It probably has at least another 2 weeks and it is sure pouring on the weight. Now if I can keep the whole 60 / 60 thing I learned here under control I should be needing some jars in a couple weeks. The smell is skunky with a hint of new tires so far. Nothing resembles blackberry smell. Not even close. I need to time these to take advantage of the natural seasons when it comes to drying. I figured heating the garage for the last one cost around 400.00 - These are running with an window AC turned all the way down and dehumidifier set at 55. First smoke report in 14 days give or take.


----------



## gmo (May 15, 2022)

Got anything to get entered in to the Bud Picture of the Month contest? Even if it's from a previous grow, you can enter here: 





						May 2022 Bud Picture of the Month Entries
					

May 2022 Bud Picture of the Month contest has started!  It's time to get those pictures entered for the May 2022 BPOTM contest. Please encourage your friends and new members to enter this month! This contest is ALWAYS more fun with more participants!   There are some rules: 1) One entry per...



					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## OGKushman (May 15, 2022)

I use a normal digital timer like this. 








						iPower Timer Digital Programmable Electric Timer Indoor with Dual Outlet Switch  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for iPower Timer Digital Programmable Electric Timer Indoor with Dual Outlet Switch at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




If you find the digital timers are running too long and over watering (1 minute minimum on the timer) you have a couple options:

1) Reduce the flow on the inlet of the pump. A lot of cheap pumps come with adjustable flow valves on the inlet.
2) Reduce the flow at the drip lines. You can get 1-10gph drip heads anywhere.
3) Get an interval on/off photo timer 








						iPower GLTIMEREPEAT Short Period Repeat Intermittent 3 Cycle Mode Interval Timer for Day, Night, 24 Hour, BlackDefault Title
					

Save energy and automate your devices using the iPower Short Period Repeat Cycle Timer. Equipped with a photocell sensor that can be operated in Day/Night/24 hour modes and repeat cycles of up to 30-minute on/60-minute off. 3 cycle modes: This short period repeat cycle timer can be set to Day...




					www.zenhydro.com


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jun 17, 2022)

New grow is Northern Lights Auto. Going for an organic this time.  The older plants are - 1 is supposed to be an actual DJ short Blue Berry and the other is Advanced Seeds Gorilla Blue. They were both budded out and chopped, great smoke by the way.  Decided I was going to try and re-veg and make some clones off of either/or.  Neither one acts like it wants to come out of flower.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 17, 2022)

I didn’t think autos would reveg. Never grown autos so I may be wrong but autos are supposed to flower regardless of lighting scheme. They are like annual flowers in the garden.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jun 17, 2022)

The BB and GB are not autos.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 17, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> The BB and GB are not autos.


Monkey my friend


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 17, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> The BB and GB are not autos.


My bad.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 17, 2022)

Nice to see you monkey guy


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jun 17, 2022)

Busy with real work and dealing with Leo.  I was at the time and will remain in compliance though, so no problems there at this point so far.  Long story and next week sometime once I get caught up I will update if necessary. Thanks Sub Girl  - Everyone else too !!!!!!!!


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jun 17, 2022)

NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  -  
and   "That's a fact Jack !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jun 20, 2022)

June 19 - NL Auto


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 20, 2022)

Hey man, nice journal was very informative. I do have one question, i am using the same led lights(exlenvce one)that you started with. I knew when purchasing it would be just temporary and would need to upgrade once I had a little more cash. My question is in your experience can I grow some decent bud with those lights or am I wasting my time? What were the reasons you decided to switch after not even one grow? My babies seem to enjoy them so fat, just worry about late flower.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jun 23, 2022)

Yes. You can grow some decent weed with those lights. I actually got one full run in but ended up with a severe case of cooties.  I will PM you but that place should remain nameless in public. Wow that was a nightmare.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jul 4, 2022)

Happy Fourth of July - United States Independence Day - To Everyone.  
"I'll Be Back"


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 4, 2022)

Back at ya Brother.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jul 10, 2022)

Northern Lights Auto Flower.  Not sure what is up. Again all seeds came out of the same package.  If you look closely the 3 plants are not exactly the same structure.  When this one is done, I am switching back to the hydro and I am seriously considering going through Brothers Grimm for some Cindy XX.  Some day I am going to have 3 plants that look and turn out exactly the same. Maybe.. hahaha - Busy Busy and should be able to hang out here with everyone after the 22nd for a couple of days.  Peace and happy growing.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 10, 2022)

How's that bro. Just click insert and then click full image.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jul 11, 2022)

Missed the update. Thought I was posting the little picts. 
Germinate, insert and grow?  
Miss everybody. Roster too. hahaha.
Coffee and PH's in the AM. I'm buying. Are coffee girls still allowed to hang here? Hopefully Big didn't have to lay them off.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jul 20, 2022)

July 20...


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jul 27, 2022)

My current grow. Northern Lights Auto - for Mrs. Monkey.  She picked it and doesn't need much.  By the time it is fully finished, what little is there will last her a year.  _Carty.......  Help.... just kidding around_.

Also - Updates coming soon on a new fresh batch of seeds and new source.. for me anyways.  They will be run through the hydro system as soon as these are done and everything has been cleaned up/wiped down.  My intention being to post every 3 to 5 days with the next run. Still a big secret until my source gets back with me.   Peace.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 27, 2022)

Looking good brother, i like a good surprise. You've got me in suspense


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Aug 2, 2022)

Posting some minor bud porn up this morning.  -  Happy growing.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 2, 2022)

Bug PM


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 2, 2022)

looking good Bugus

i love growing in those 17 gallon totes


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Aug 8, 2022)

Still about 4 weeks out on Mrs. Monkey's NL autos.   Can't wait... But I will. 
Complete run of Testers with a possible tandem grow to follow in the hydro.
And in the springtime, then comes my favorite.  C99
I'll get some fresh picks of her NLA in a few.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Aug 8, 2022)

Left - Middle - Right & Closeups. Then an overall of just the left one.  All came out of the same package, all planted in very well mixed FFHF (40%) and central Illinois soil (60%).


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 9, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Left - Middle - Right & Closeups. Then an overall of just the left one.  All came out of the same package, all planted in very well mixed FFHF (40%) and central Illinois soil (60%).


Those are looking good monkey guy.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 9, 2022)

Plants are coming around Bug 
Does the misses smoke too, I hope everything work out well with Your gathering
Peace and Condolances


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 9, 2022)

Any word on the safe project


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Aug 9, 2022)

Safe is all good. Found key and got a new combo. Headed to STL to get my son back to the Springs, then finish acknowledgements, clean and mow after it dries out here. Start the process of trying to get back to some form of normal. It has been a long month and a half. I've even found time for the Passion lately. Looking forward to the next couple of grows. Peace and good grows for everyone!!


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Sep 13, 2022)

Dropped seeds into water for germ - new hydro - GSC X C99 - Direct from Mr. Soul and Brother's Grimm. See picture above. I felt kind of special for a minute because he signed my order. I was planning for a tandem with someone at my growing level but it looks like it's just going to be little ole me. Should I start a new thread or just keep it here? I will be laying out all the details on a twice weekly basis when possible, nuets, pH, temp, ppm, mixtures, lst, scrog etc. I have a New Fox Farm Dirty Dozen set in the box ready to roll out.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Sep 14, 2022)

Where ever you journal it, I will be watching. Looking forward to your next grow


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 14, 2022)

Looking foward to it thank you!


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 14, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Dropped seeds into water for germ - new hydro - GSC X C99 - Direct from Mr. Soul and Brother's Grimm. See picture above. I felt kind of special for a minute because he signed my order. I was planning for a tandem with someone at my growing level but it looks like it's just going to be little ole me. Should I start a new thread or just keep it here? I will be laying out all the details on a twice weekly basis when possible, nuets, pH, temp, ppm, mixtures, lst, scrog etc. I have a New Fox Farm Dirty Dozen set in the box ready to roll out.


you should join bingo !next thursday ! bring money no checks ....lol


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 14, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Dropped seeds into water for germ - new hydro - GSC X C99 - Direct from Mr. Soul and Brother's Grimm. See picture above. I felt kind of special for a minute because he signed my order. I was planning for a tandem with someone at my growing level but it looks like it's just going to be little ole me. Should I start a new thread or just keep it here? I will be laying out all the details on a twice weekly basis when possible, nuets, pH, temp, ppm, mixtures, lst, scrog etc. I have a New Fox Farm Dirty Dozen set in the box ready to roll out.


Willing to watch any grow of yours Monkey


----------



## pute (Sep 14, 2022)

What are you crying for roster?


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 14, 2022)

I have The Rot


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 14, 2022)

pute said:


> What are you crying for roster?


Nice Fish Hope it did not mess your hand up too much
So much Blood


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 14, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Willing to watch any grow of yours Monkey


got a hair cut i see !!


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 16, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> got a hair cut i see !!


Did you get your eyebrows trimmed


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Sep 18, 2022)

I went to place them in my lava pebbles and I am out of 1 inch cubes of rockwool.  I planted them directly into the hydroton.  20 Gal of H2O at 5.8 Ph, I used half strength Root Wizard from Emerald Harvest and quarter strength Bio Thrive from General Hydroponics just to get started. - - So I guess - Day 1 of Veg.  - - See if they survive with out the rockwool head start. If not I went ahead and dropped a second set of seeds.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Did you get your eyebrows trimmed
> View attachment 308881


Eyebrows? I thought he was getting attacked by caterpillars.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Did you get your eyebrows trimmed
> View attachment 308881


View attachment 308881
*In Soviet Union
We Don't need and stinkin rockwool*


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Sep 19, 2022)

Not sure they are going to take off. Hydro store opens Tuesday. 2nd set of seeds should be cracked by then.  My bad.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 19, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Not sure they are going to take off. Hydro store opens Tuesday. 2nd set of seeds should be cracked by then.  My bad.


I have grown some germinated seeds carefully placed in the balls
Make sure the area is kept moist around it until the stones and roots mess and start wicking.
I used an eyedropper to water it


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 19, 2022)

I thought of using my dryer vent lint when I was out once. Don’t know it it would work but might be worth a try just to experiment


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I thought of using my dryer vent lint when I was out once. Don’t know it it would work but might be worth a try just to experiment


Could break open a wall and remove some of the fiberglass insulation too


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Could break open a wall and remove some of the fiberglass insulation too


There is some exposed in the attic. That’s a better idea I think


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 19, 2022)

I've grown in pea gravel before. Gotta rinse it well to get the sediment out, and I always used H2O2 to disinfect it first. It's a weed. It'll grow damn near anywhere. 
Hope they try growing some on the international space station sometime. Wouldn't have to worry about tying up the heavy buds.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Sep 19, 2022)

They are trying to peek through...


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 20, 2022)

Looks like they will make it


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 20, 2022)

Yay. I’m glad they are up


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I thought of using my dryer vent lint when I was out once. Don’t know it it would work but might be worth a try just to experiment


If you use a dryer sheet for a softener it may be nota so good


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 20, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> If you use a dryer sheet for a softener it may be nota so good


No but I do use softener in my wash water but I would still try it as an experiment I think. I’m sure I’ve smoked worse than weed started with a little fabric softener…. I may try it to see if it works, could be a whole new thing


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Sep 20, 2022)

First 2 are there. The last one maybe. I will be stocking up on 1 inch cubes soon. _Just me personally_, I prefer the security of going from paper towel into mini rockwool cubes into Hydroton.  I PH'd the solution (15 Gal) back down to 5.8 after adding half strength Kangaroots from Fox Farms.  Hard to see em.  My plan is to be thorough with this run as far as a Grow Journal. Once I know for sure everything has taken, I'm thinking I should start a new one just for these.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 21, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I've grown in pea gravel before. Gotta rinse it well to get the sediment out, and I always used H2O2 to disinfect it first. It's a weed. It'll grow damn near anywhere.
> Hope they try growing some on the international space station sometime. Wouldn't have to worry about tying up the heavy buds.


Could name it


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Sep 22, 2022)

I am going to go ahead and call today "Day 1" of Veg.  Everything has set so to speak.  I replaced the one at the far end.  Everything came out of the same package direct from Mr. Soul, supposedly himself.  -  Girl Scout Cookies X Cinderella 99.  I read somewhere that there was a lawsuit similar to the GG lawsuit and we are no longer to call GSC by it's full name.  Changed res already, fresh fixins, all mixed at half suggested strength and PH'd back to 5.8


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 22, 2022)

Good Luck May the Monkey Gods Bless this Grow


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 23, 2022)

"Morrow, Crinkle, Frazetta"


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 23, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> "Morrow, Crinkle, Frazetta"


Huh?


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 23, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> "Morrow, Crinkle, Frazetta"


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 23, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Huh?


Movie quote from 1977...  I have a strangely vivid memory from those days, or parts of them. I think the next line goes something like, "enough magic old man, run".


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 23, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Movie quote from 1977...  I have a strangely vivid memory from those days, or parts of them. I think the next line goes something like, "enough magic old man, run".


What Movie ? LOL


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 23, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> What Movie ? LOL


Wizards. It's an animated flick, target audience is adolescent males. Now I want to watch it again. Wonder if it's on Amazon.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 23, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Wizards. It's an animated flick, target audience is adolescent males. Now I want to watch it again. Wonder if it's on Amazon.


Like a skin flick?
I loved watching porn was a was a Lad


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 23, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Like a skin flick?
> I loved watching porn was a was a Lad


Ha, not quite, but they did spare the ink when it came to dressing the faeries.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Sep 28, 2022)

Changed solution to week 1 officially from seedling. Everything running at 3/4 strength this week. PH'd back to 5.8.  Nothing really new other than they have taken off in the straight hydroton/lava.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 2, 2022)

This Fox Farms mix/solution starts out looking like weak chocolate milk and in about 24 hours it seems to separate out into clear water with a bunch of bigger coagulated like particulates in it.  Lights are currently out, in a couple hours I will be posting pictures.  Does anyone know if this is a problem? Everything looking good so far growth wise. I PH down to 5.8 with small splash of down everyday.  Mix is 3/4 strength.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 2, 2022)

Picts of  =  Fresh topside pict (Today after lights came back on), Chart Duh LOL, stirred up, settled out, settlement and roots and setting... 

Is there any other FF Hydro people here who have had this same issue and is it even a problem???


----------



## CrashMagnet (Oct 2, 2022)

Looks like a pretty big gap between roots and water. In my very limited experience, that's not a good thing. I would raise the water level until the roots grew longer. In my first DWC grow I kept the water level just below the baskets, so the bubbles would dampen the roots.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 2, 2022)

The hoses along the topside are connected to a fountain pump on a timer below. I do know what you are saying about the DWC stuff but every so often those things are fed automatically topside.  For me only, The only reason I run the bubblers too is to keep things stirred (So I Thought) and to keep the solution oxygenated.  Kind of a hybred of DWC and recirculating system on a timer.

The pictures are a little deceiving - There is 20 Gal of solution in that picture.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 3, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Picts of  =  Fresh topside pict (Today after lights came back on), Chart Duh LOL, stirred up, settled out, settlement and roots and setting...
> 
> Is there any other FF Hydro people here who have had this same issue and is it even a problem???


I wonder what it would do if you dissolved it in a gallon of warm water that added it to the rest


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 3, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I wonder what it would do if you dissolved it in a gallon of warm water that added it to the rest


Or adding an agitator or some sort. What is the PPM of the clear water? Maybe contact Fox Farm to see if they have seen this happen and what their solution might be.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 3, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Or adding an agitator or some sort. What is the PPM of the clear water? Maybe contact Fox Farm to see if they have seen this happen and what their solution might be.


I believe he is using Dry Nutes and maybe they are just that they don't dissolve without some residue left over
I would also ask FF


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 3, 2022)

Mix it the day before you are going to feed. I usually throw it into a gallon or 3 gallon jug. Half the water you are going to use. Shake it up. Shake it up whenever you walk by. No tools required. Typically it's just not fully dissolved and people are impatient. Patience is a virtue


----------



## CrashMagnet (Oct 3, 2022)

I see that kind of residue when I use calcium nitrate and Epsom salt instead of calmag. The calcium nitrate has some sort of coating that doesn't seem to ever fully disolve. Hasn't been a problem, though.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 4, 2022)

General Hydroponics Cal/Mag, but haven't started cal/mag yet.. Anyone have any thoughts?
Has to be at least one more FF Hydro person out there?


----------



## CrashMagnet (Oct 4, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> General Hydroponics Cal/Mag, but haven't started cal/mag yet.. Anyone have any thoughts?
> Has to be at least one more FF Hydro person out there?


Sorry, I somehow missed you were using FF instead of GH nutes. FF Big Bloom has loads of sediment, supposedly bits of worm castings and bat guano. It's supposed to be there. I don't think it will hurt anything, even if you use a pump to run a chiller, but if it's settling to the bottom, you might not be getting the best mix of nutes.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 4, 2022)

I have mixed FF nutes up the night before and swelled sediment happened over night. I do soil not hydro but it’s never hurt my grow but I can see where you would be worried about buildup in your system. Wish I could help more.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 4, 2022)

Call FF and speak with a rep about it


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 4, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Call FF and speak with a rep about it


Great idea


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 4, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Call FF and speak with a rep about it


There is an echo here…


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 4, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> There is an echo here…


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 6, 2022)

Still fighting this stuff.  I think I'm going back to Emerald Harvest.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 6, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Still fighting this stuff.  I think I'm going back to Emerald Harvest.




keep yer chin up Amigo


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 7, 2022)

It just sort of P$sses me off.  I thought by watching here, experience, instruments & gadgets, studying, stealing ideas off the internet and paying attention in general etc. that I was ready for something involving more bottles I guess.  A little more effort on my part (one that was going to make a difference though) to make some top of the top shelf stuff.  I'm to a point that I am going to be able to spend a little more time at home for a bit. I am sort of mad at myself, with the thought of "Keep It Simple Stupid" stuff.  I'm planning on heading to the ATM for some change and then to the Hydro store for Emerald Harvest.  I can't leave until after lunch. I will probably still use some of that FF stuff once I get to budding.  

Before I leave for the Hydro store....  Any super simple suggestions for Hydro nutrients from anyone???


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 7, 2022)

Bugs   Have you tried to grow in Soil?
I did hydro and never cared for it except when I grew in Coco Coir and perlite mix (has to be hand watered every day mostly  Needs to be moist always) I never cared for all the fancy stuff.
I like soil now.
I used General hydro Flora series just the 2 part Micro and Bloom all the way through Veg -Bloom.
I buy store bought soil and feed from about the 1st month into growth.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 7, 2022)

Lucus Formula 








						Hydroponics using Lucas Formula        – Grow Guru
					

Some don’t get it, others do… Regardless we are here to help you better understand the Lucas Formula. The Lucas Formula derives from a man named Lucas who participated in online forums for growers who use hydroponics/soil-less growing. His nutrient feeding regime quickly became widely recognised...




					growguru.co.za


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 7, 2022)

I have had great luck so far with hydro


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 11, 2022)

Switched everything to FloraMax.  Give it a little bit. Defoliated and prepared branches for scrog.  Pictures in a few days.  It is supposed to help in stabilization of PH and it's not from AN. - - At least that's what I am told. Anyone else using FloraMax?


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 12, 2022)

Never tried that one , going to look it up now


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 12, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> It just sort of P$sses me off.  I thought by watching here, experience, instruments & gadgets, studying, stealing ideas off the internet and paying attention in general etc. that I was ready for something involving more bottles I guess.  A little more effort on my part (one that was going to make a difference though) to make some top of the top shelf stuff.  I'm to a point that I am going to be able to spend a little more time at home for a bit. I am sort of mad at myself, with the thought of "Keep It Simple Stupid" stuff.  I'm planning on heading to the ATM for some change and then to the Hydro store for Emerald Harvest.  I can't leave until after lunch. I will probably still use some of that FF stuff once I get to budding.
> 
> Before I leave for the Hydro store....  Any super simple suggestions for Hydro nutrients from anyone???




Roster covered it , to make it really simple all one needs is General Hydroponics Flora Micro and Flora Bloom and follow the Lucas Formula

doesnt get much simpler


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 12, 2022)

I seen that Lucas formula long time ago but forgot how it worked.
Does GH work in soil?


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 12, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Roster covered it , to make it really simple all one needs is General Hydroponics Flora Micro and Flora Bloom and follow the Lucas Formula
> 
> doesnt get much simpler


All I ever use now muself
And I am still experimenting with Bloom. busters at the end of growth 
I also have used  this system to do hydro in Coco/perlite 50-50 mix
Just different amounts of feed needed with hydro
They have charts to tell us how much to use.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 12, 2022)

Lucas Formula - GrassyFarms.com
					

What is the Lucas Formula? As mentioned on the Growing Marijuana page, providing nutrients is a crucial element that you need to pay close attention to when you start growing marijuana. Your marijuana plants cannot thrive or produce high quality yields without a well-balanced nutrient regime...



					grassyfarms.com
				




In soil I use 6ml Micro and 9ml Bloom


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 12, 2022)

Cal/mag will still be needed


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 12, 2022)

Damn that sure is a simple way to feed your girls. How cool. Might have to try that when I run outta FFs nutes.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 12, 2022)

I just read that I could use the same Luca formula for soil as they do for hydro grows.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I just read that I could use the same Luca formula for soil as they do for hydro grows.



yep , that is what I do

i still use the 8-16 ratio whether in soil or 100% perlite Hempy buckets 

during bloom , rather than use a bloom booster like GH Kool Bloom , I just reduce the Micro to 6 and up the Bloom to 9 ml per gal


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 12, 2022)

I thought you just used the same formula all the way through.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 12, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Still fighting this stuff.  I think I'm going back to Emerald Harvest.


Before I'd jump ship on nutes, I'd try leaving the pumps on constantly. I grow in an RDWC, and my pumps are on 24/7. It keeps the roots oxygenated and everything in suspension. China Freight pumps are cheap and work great. I always keep a spare or two on hand, but haven't worn one out yet.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 12, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Before I'd jump ship on nutes, I'd try leaving the pumps on constantly. I grow in an RDWC, and my pumps are on 24/7. It keeps the roots oxygenated and everything in suspension. China Freight pumps are cheap and work great. I always keep a spare or two on hand, but haven't worn one out yet.


A Giant Cloner ?


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 12, 2022)

Got one on a homebuilt spray cloner.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 12, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Got one on a homebuilt spray cloner.


No I meant why not use a spray head on pump to do Hydro growing


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 12, 2022)

I checked everything today and my PH has stabilized.  (I Know Right, All that means is what is going to go wrong next?) I have been reading as much as I can find on this FloraMax stuff as I never heard of it before either.  To everybody else, especially a newbie type person, I am not assuming anything at this point.  Wait and see how this run goes all the way to the end.  My next concern is that this FMAX somehow has that genetic modification junk in it.  I cannot find very many completed journals / diaries where it's been used but I have found a few that were close to the end.  Looks like it is made in Australia and been around since about 2020 for use by people like us.  In what I'm seeing, the bud structure looks normal/natural with a slightly higher trichome count. Also, I am searching for the hard plastic mesh for scrogging. I have the netting and that piece I made last year but it doesn't work based on me not cutting a hole in the side of the res so I can check and change when needed. I will get some pictures up pretty soon yet tonight.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 14, 2022)

Again - PH Stable. Did not have to add a drop of down. 5.8 - Still studying up on the FM stuff. So far so good. Reading that it is the same bottles for Veg as for Bud. I have topped and trimmed for LST and Scrog.  One whole heck of a long way to go.  
From their website...   _c. FloraMax is free of dangerous PGR’s eg. paclobutrazol, daminozide and gibberellins. _ 
I do know what I am looking for bud structure wise if that crap is in there. 
(It will look like every other bud at any IL dispensary - haha - not really a joke though.)
And another thing, I am becoming satisfied with the current plant structure in that, all of these plants sort of look the same.  The back one is a week younger than the other 2.  I b itched a while back about non-stable genetics, how 3 seeds out of the same package in the exact same setup can turn out so different. I am hoping I finally have something stable.  (Direct from Brother's Grimm.) Thank You Mr. Soul!
Admins, let me know if I need to edit that in any way.  Anyone else have any experience with this FMAX stuff?


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 15, 2022)

Still searching for the mesh squares.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 15, 2022)

Looking good monkey guy


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 1, 2022)

Ah, that muck bass time between flipping 12/12 and the first signs of bud porn...
I probably should get something done today besides hangin out with my buddies all day on the weed channel.
One more round of coffee and pinch hitters.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 1, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Ah, that muck bass time between flipping 12/12 and the first signs of bud porn...
> I probably should get something done today besides hangin out with my buddies all day on the weed channel.
> One more round of coffee and pinch hitters.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 2, 2022)

Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 3, 2022)

pH and/or hungry for cal mg would be my thought


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 3, 2022)

PH and CalMag. They also look a little nitrogen deficient.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 3, 2022)

I found a "PAR?" meter app for my phone.  I'm sort of searching threads now for what I should be shooting for.  Lots of threads out there... Hmmm. Any suggestions?


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 3, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> I found a "PAR?" meter app for my phone.  I'm sort of searching threads now for what I should be shooting for.  Lots of threads out there... Hmmm. Any suggestions?


Light meter app?
I wonder how true the readings are


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 3, 2022)

‎Photone - Grow Light Meter
					

‎Take the guesswork out of grow lighting! Measure PAR / PPFD, lux, fc, and kelvin: All within the most accurate light meter app out there.  Setting up your plants' optimal lighting is not easy, if not impossible without a proper PAR / PPFD plant light meter. Calculating your indoor garden's...



					apps.apple.com


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 3, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> I found a "PAR?" meter app for my phone.  I'm sort of searching threads now for what I should be shooting for.  Lots of threads out there... Hmmm. Any suggestions?


Shoot for the flag unless you play a draw or a fade. I usually try to shoot under par for every hole but rarely do…


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 3, 2022)

I heard getting an Eagle was always popular


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 3, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> I found a "PAR?" meter app for my phone.  I'm sort of searching threads now for what I should be shooting for.  Lots of threads out there... Hmmm. Any suggestions?


PPFD(umols/m/s^2) is what most lights I have seen are spec’s at. Around 500-700 umols/m/s^2 is what I have seen recommended for veg. 900-1500 for flower unless you supplement with CO2. Does the app have units of measure? I have an app and it says to put a diffuser(like Scotch tape) over the camera lens to use it.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 6, 2022)

Playing in the Dirt. FFHF - and old school Viparspectra blurples.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 7, 2022)

Week 2 of 12/12 is over.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 8, 2022)

Got some pretty little flowers starting monkey guy


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 8, 2022)

I remember that dude and that song.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 11, 2022)

I F/N hate data entry/accounting. Grrrrrrrrrr - - - I just had to vent and throw that out there.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 11, 2022)

RosterMan said:


>



He got his start on Rowan and Martins show. He was on there 1st show I think.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 12, 2022)

Strange to me, before and after shots. Angle is not the same but basically, it seems, they went from no to some Trichomes in 1 light cycle.  More is better.  I was about to get nervous, last run I had a ton of them from what seemed like the get go of first showing of their sex.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 14, 2022)

Kind of neat how one day there is no Trichomes and the next day they are starting everywhere. My bud porn for the day. General Hydroponics Technaflora series. One whole heck of a long ways to go. I been watching Subs thread on RKS and doing a lot of side searching too. I had a buddy that had tons of seeds saved from the mid 70's through the early 80's. I been trying to contact him but I doubt if he still has them. Would have to grow a bunch of them before one of the RKS ever showed up. Pipe dream is that he saved them. I am going to see if I can find him.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 16, 2022)

Pictures in regular lighting.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 16, 2022)

Nice garden monkey guy. I love the plant at this stage with that beautiful blanket of white buds


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 16, 2022)

OK... Jinxing myself. I have not had to put one drop of up or down in since I mixed the new nutrients a week ago today.  The res has dropped and the nutrient PPM's has stayed the same. Drinking as much as it is eating for once. I want to top it off but the hose temp is going to be in the 30's.  From what I have read they say change every 7 to 14 days. I have good vibes (So Far) going with this one. Pecker Gnats are dead and have not came back, yet, (Endall)..  Moore's law tells me to go ahead and order the supplementals that go along with the GH Flora Series. The old timer in me tells me anything owned by Scotts / MG should be dumped in the alley. I think I better continue to keep it simple and I'm sticking it out with GH until it's over.  I am extremely satisfied so far with the stability/purity genetics wise of this strain.  All the plants look structurally the same, for once.  Thank You Mr. Soul. Too bad I have set my 12/12 so that is is on at night and off in the daylight hours or I would be able to fill/change when it's light outside.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 18, 2022)

Holy Smoke this next part takes forever. haha. 
In the mean time.
I have a buddy helping with a side project going calling it the IDGaF#2 grow. Used FFHF with garden soil mixed in and all labeled. 1 each of Grimm Mints, Strawberry Snow Cone, NL Auto, Gorilla Blue, Grand Daddy Purple
Hydro is GSC X C99.
Yeaa, smoke some more.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 23, 2022)

These F/N pecker (fungus) Gnats are driving me crazy. I actually have Mosquito Dunks, in the room. I am scared to put them in my reservoir. Anyone else ever drop one in your res during flower?  I might be brave enough if I was still in Veg but pictures tell another story. I have been lightly spraying H2O2 (from dollar general this time, not the stuff I used last time) on top of the hydroton decent, not too much, and underneath just barely on the roots themselves when I see them embeded. So far they are staying out of my plants. Wait till they start getting stuck in my buds. I did order that stuff Sub was talking about "Lost Coast Plant Therapy". I'm sure it's still a day or 2 away. I'll have to track it. Has anyone used that stuff in their res? I have studied up these Gnats some but most of the advice and threads I'm getting into is related to soil and not hydro.  They were bad this summer in our area, maybe a queen or something ducked in under the vinyl siding before it started getting cold out.  I'm getting close to yelling for help.  ??


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 24, 2022)

Mosquito Dunks  -  I found it.  Still I will not recommend it to anyone here until we all see what it does. Says it's Bacteria.  No chemicals. Sort of. ??  I busted up a small third of one and set the pump timer for an hour. Only time it's going to pump tonight.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 24, 2022)

*Hydroponics Application:* Place an appropriate portion of a Mosquito Dunk into a nylon sock (helps prevent solid debris) and drop into reservoir. If your infestation is overwhelming, after 24 hours, knead the Dunk slightly to help intensify bacteria saturation - this will shorten the lifespan of the Dunk. That will kill the larvae.
It won't kill the adults. I use something bright yellow and put Vaseline all over it and hang it next to your grow. The adult gnats will be attracted to it and stick to the Vaseline on the cardboard or whatever. I actually use yellow fly swatters.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 24, 2022)

Thanks WeedHopper.


----------



## pute (Nov 24, 2022)

Hope you get this under control Bugs.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 24, 2022)

I didn’t know that fungus gnats got into hydro grows too. I thought that was a soil thing… I’m still crossing my fingers not to have any in my two tents with the strawberry soil. Went the whole grow into auto tent with zero which was a first for me… I guess you have sticky traps…


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 24, 2022)

Sticky Traps... - - - I read a lot about the mosquito dunks last night. I attached something above. I'm actually feeling pretty confident at this point, which I know is bad.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 24, 2022)

I kinda found something else too.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 24, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Sticky Traps... - - - I read a lot about the mosquito dunks last night. I attached something above.ll not se I'm actually feeling pretty confident at this point, which I know is bad.


Stickies work good as Hops stated


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 24, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> I kinda found something else too.


Yes but bullets have become very expensive lately


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 24, 2022)

Increasing Inflorescence Dry Weight and Cannabinoid Content in Medical Cannabis Using Controlled Drought Stress
					

Controlled application of drought can increase secondary metabolite concentrations in some essential oil-producing crops. To evaluate the effects of drought on cannabis (Cannabis sativa L.) inflorescence dry weight and cannabinoid content, drought stress was applied to container-grown cannabis...




					journals.ashs.org


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 25, 2022)

I make my own sticky traps. I use yellow fly swatters with Vaseline. Because I grow outside a lot I don't like sticky traps because birds get caught up in the fkers and it can pull there fking wings and legs off trying to get them out. The birds won't stick to the Vaseline, but the bugs will.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 25, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Increasing Inflorescence Dry Weight and Cannabinoid Content in Medical Cannabis Using Controlled Drought Stress
> 
> 
> Controlled application of drought can increase secondary metabolite concentrations in some essential oil-producing crops. To evaluate the effects of drought on cannabis (Cannabis sativa L.) inflorescence dry weight and cannabinoid content, drought stress was applied to container-grown cannabis...
> ...


It was too deep for me…


----------



## T_Dub (Nov 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I make my own sticky traps. I use yellow fly swatters with Vaseline. Because I grow outside a lot I don't like sticky traps because birds get caught up in the fkers and it can pull there fking wings and legs off trying to get them out. The birds won't stick to the Vaseline, but the bugs will.


I like that WeedHopper!!

A great tip for those of us with dogs around the grow tents too…..


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 25, 2022)

Dogs?


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 25, 2022)

Yes sir. Fly swatters work great because they have those little holes that hold the Vaseline. It's sticky enough for bugs but not birds or animals.
I used a yellow hardhat one time. I put Vaseline all over it and put it on a pole. Should have seen how many bugs were on the fker. And the Vaseline cleans off easy with dish soap.


----------



## T_Dub (Nov 25, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Dogs?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 25, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> It was too deep for me…


I skimmed the paper and my take on it is the plants in the experiment probably have a higher cannabinoid ratio due to lower production of other bud material. Interesting but I don’t think I would try ‘droughting’ my plants inspite of the increased potentcy as keeping the plants healthy appeals to me more. This could be considered an argument for decreased watering frequency during late flower. I think some people do that anyway. Thanks for sharing the paper though @Bugus_Monkey. More information is always better.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 25, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> It was too deep for me…


Let me show you how it works in about 2 -3 more weeks.  I been dying to post that.  Haven't smoked any yet.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 25, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Let me show you how it works in about 2 -3 more weeks.  I been dying to post that.  Haven't smoked any yet.


Ok im posted up and watching.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 25, 2022)

If I can get rid of the dag nam Gnats first.  Working on that too. Time I get that done, I will be about ready to start.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 25, 2022)

T_Dub said:


> View attachment 313903



your doggo looks a little like my maryjane. I just didn’t understand the relationship to the sticky’s your dog gets caught in the sticky traps?


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 25, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> If I can get rid of the dag nam Gnats first.  Working on that too. Time I get that done, I will be about ready to start.


This can help my friend.






						Bugus Monkey's new and improved puzzle basement and various ramblings
					

:angiesfavorite: Sticky Traps... - - - I read a lot about the mosquito dunks last night. I attached something above. I'm actually feeling pretty confident at this point, which I know is bad.




					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 26, 2022)

Bud Porn of the Day -(from yesterday)- Another rematch with gnats begins shortly.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 26, 2022)

it must smell divine in there


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 26, 2022)

It is starting to. To me the best way to describe it is like you took a big wiff of the sugar bowl. Sweet smelling. Like some weed thats not done yet, I guess.   At This Point, and I had to publish this and possibly jinx myself, It appears I have knocked a huge dent in the fungus gnats.  I have done a lot of research on these mosquito dunks and yes I did put about 35/40 % of one in the res itself. I found that thing I posted above and read a bunch of other stuff.  Crossing my fingers.  These last couple runs I had plants ready to go in basically as soon as the others came out. My plan is to do the clean, bomb and then disinfect routine a maybe 3 days straight before I restart. Probably what I should have been doing all along.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 4, 2022)

Fresh bud porn and a question that I will search threads here for and a B it ch.  If I remember right, it is better to take clones from non-feminized females but I cannot remember why... So why is that? - unless that is something I dreamed. 
The mitch. (Same as in a far back earlier post on the last grow)  I thought it was so cool to hear from Mr. Soul himself (Supposedly) when I got my seeds from Bros G.  Again, seeds that came from the exact same package, grown under the same conditions, with roughly identical training (Minimal) in the exact same system, nutrients, etc. and some are turning out like Donkey D's and some are turning out like Pencil D's.  These are the testers of C99 X GSC - - - (My Answer) I know, I know, that is why they are called "testers" and also why they were "free".   Them allegedly full blooded C99's which will be the next grow and possibly, maybe a tandem grow here, had better turn out all looking the same or else (IDK  insert something funny)  - - - 3rd Dec B being the pencil D pheno (Middle Plant) and the others being the Donkey D pheno's (Front & Back Plants).  I'm researching just for a few the cloning question and then it's sleepy time after a couple puffs of the last harvest... Peace to all and coffee and pinch hits in the morning for everyone, I'm Buying. 

It's because your doing it wrong - - All Of It..  Hahaha..   

I'm gonna be gunning for Dec Bud of the Month, I wont be entering until the last minute... I got some decent photography ideas, kinda like Smoke used to post, that seed counting contest poo head, although he did have some really super great pictures.   ( I only added that last part because I was the one that won that contest if the mods and everyone else remembers ) and I am still waiting on my seeds.  I'd forgive him if he showed back up here, if we could just understand half of the stuff he said.  Say goodnight Gracey.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 8, 2022)

Solution level keeps dropping, at a medium pace.  The blue lab meter stick PPM's are staying the same.  Drinking as much as they are eating.  Yeaaaaa.  Hopefully.  If I can make it to the end before I get over run by these pecker (Fungus) gnats, I'll be doing great.  That stuff Subbie recommended does work a little, slows them down a bunch, I just think I was too far gone by the time I ordered it.  They have been in touch by e-mail but as I slightly described my problem with my hydroponic "Tomato" plants to them, I wasn't sure how much I should tell them.  I do have my medical card for real so I am state legal.  Still, newer company to us - not sure how much information I should give to them if any.  Another slight Murphy's law grow. There are a ton of references out there for people using soil.  What dum bass (Me) gets thoroughly invaded by gnats using nothing but Hydroton.  - - Sort of answered my own question there, didn't I - Hehehehe - - Smells like a mix of Juicy Fruit Gum and Lavender when I am in there but when I walk back to the house the whole world smells like a skunk for quite awhile.  Res is 9 days old.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 8, 2022)

Haha - Maybe I should "Slightly" smoke some more..


----------



## Stevencrotch (Dec 8, 2022)

First time I'm using fox farm nutrition just wondering if it's OK it homemade tent but so far looks ok to me I do cover the front too just checking on it


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 8, 2022)

Stevencrotch said:


> First time I'm using fox farm nutrition just wondering if it's OK it homemade tent but so far looks ok to me I do cover the front too just checking on it


it will work . maybe better with autos for probability of light leaks ..


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 8, 2022)

Stevencrotch said:


> First time I'm using fox farm nutrition just wondering if it's OK it homemade tent but so far looks ok to me I do cover the front too just checking on it


You should be fine - especially in soil.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 8, 2022)

I just gotta say for the record..........................       I F/N LOVE THIS PLACE !!!!


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 8, 2022)

Stevencrotch said:


> First time I'm using fox farm nutrition just wondering if it's OK it homemade tent but so far looks ok to me I do cover the front too just checking on it





is it just me or does it seem this Site gets a lot of one time posters  , one or two posts and then gone…poof

it reminds me of the behavior of some sock puppets when i was a mod…they can be really disruptive

and now with VPN’s , it is easy to have several IP addresses so it is difficult to ferret the sock puppets out

i am just glad i am retired ha!


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 9, 2022)

You'll have that. The people dancing along the edge needing a good push onward, yet there are a few that just need yanked back in and slapped around every now and then.  Little reality check.  How about some fresh bud porn for the masses kind Sur?  This is with the light off and the phone flash on.  Smells like Juicy Fruit Gum, strong but. - Once I am done checking PH and what not, the walk back to the house still smells skunky.  This has got to be the absolute most Gooey Stickiest stuff I have grown ever. Have to wait and see what the buzz is like.  I'm thinking 2nd, 3rd week of January at this point but only trichs well tell. (2 more weeks - haha) Incidentally, my current batch of Cal/Mag has a bunch of N in it.  My leaves are telling me no more nitrogen.  I'm going to try that draughting thing I found (posted above) somewhere between the 21st & 31st.  Also thinking I should have waited another week to 10 before I flipped 12/12.  It is what it is.

First person that comes up with a genuinely stable RKS gets to be a bazillionare.  
Coffee and Pinch Hits for everybody in the morning... This time we are charging it to Big and Hopper's account.  Haha.. _Just_ _Messin with you's 2 _


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 9, 2022)

Stevencrotch said:


> First time I'm using fox farm nutrition just wondering if it's OK it homemade tent but so far looks ok to me I do cover the front too just checking on it


Your going to be fine. Mix your FF stuff at half strength for now. then eventually 3/4 - water with straight H2O 2 - 3 times then water with your nutrient mix....  2 or 3 water then 1 mix, repeat on and on.  Go by the weight of your pot. If it is heavy dont add water/mix.  Get some holes in the bottom of your coffee can.  Know your going to need to up-pot it, probably in 2 weeks. It is ok to be open in front until you flip to bud cycle, 12/12 unless it is an autoflower. Your going to eventually need a bigger box. How hot is your light getting? Fire has a tendency to be bad.  Introduce and tell us about yourself, experience etc. in your own thread... if you can. Look around here all over and be like a sponge.  There are no stupid questions but you do have to do at least a little of the basic research work yourself... You will be taken more seriously that way.

Welcome to the Passion.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 12, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> is it just me or does it seem this Site gets a lot of one time posters  , one or two posts and then gone…poof
> 
> it reminds me of the behavior of some sock puppets when i was a mod…they can be really disruptive
> 
> ...


Never heard that term Sock Puppet 
Is that some type of new growers?


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 12, 2022)

I guess it is a term for maybe a Hacker?


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 12, 2022)

Great Advise Mr Monkey


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 13, 2022)

Last Res Change before I try the experiment I posted back a ways.  I dialed my PPM's down to 1000.  Give it 24 hours to adjust and I may fine tune just a bit.  Stretch this one to New Years Day.


----------



## boo (Dec 13, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Never heard that term Sock Puppet
> Is that some type of new growers?


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 14, 2022)

These are sock puppets. 

The one and done,,,,, i just call what they are. Fking Trolls.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 14, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> These are sock puppets.
> 
> The one and done,,,,, i just call what they are. Fking Trolls.
> 
> View attachment 315253


But I also did find this too








						How Hackers Are Using Sock Puppets To Carry Out Convincing Phishing Attacks
					

An Iranian threat actor demonstrates that active email chains can be populated by sock puppets.




					hothardware.com
				



Never understood this term before other than a sock that mom sewed two eyes and a mouth on .


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## pute (Dec 14, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> is it just me or does it seem this Site gets a lot of one time posters  , one or two posts and then gone…poof
> 
> it reminds me of the behavior of some sock puppets when i was a mod…they can be really disruptive
> 
> ...


Another problem is people coming here and registering under several user names. There is a discussion going on currently on what to do about this.  Couple of threads going currently like that.


----------



## pute (Dec 14, 2022)

Since you are a retired mod, can you find them?


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 14, 2022)

pute said:


> Another problem is people coming here and registering under several user names. There is a discussion going on currently on what to do about this.  Couple of threads going currently like that.


Which threads?


----------



## pute (Dec 14, 2022)

No hints


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 14, 2022)

pute said:


> Another problem is people coming here and registering under several user names. There is a discussion going on currently on what to do about this.  Couple of threads going currently like that.


We will get it worked out. Just another day in the life and times of Mods. We try and be fair and give everybody a chance to prove they are a part of the community or a pain in the ass. I have a hammer for the later.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 14, 2022)

RosterMan said:


>


dats freaky...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 14, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> These are sock puppets.
> 
> The one and done,,,,, i just call what they are. Fking Trolls.
> 
> View attachment 315253


I was just 15 when I found other uses for socks....


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 14, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I was just 15 when I found other uses for socks....


Mom found them standing in the corner at attention 
Didn't she?


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 14, 2022)

pute said:


> Another problem is people coming here and registering under several user names. There is a discussion going on currently on what to do about this.  Couple of threads going currently like that.




yeah , remember when we used to get a lot of bots and that was in a private forum , i can only imagine how this public forum could be hit by bots , being public

gotta be a full time job for a Mod to keep on top of it all


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 14, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Mom found them standing in the corner at attention
> Didn't she?


yep almost as strong as construction adhesive too ....


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 14, 2022)

Big that guy JC you ask about yesterday,, where his thread went,,, has shared IP addresses with other names. I let him back in but im not sure what his deal is. He posted on that thread and haven't seen him since. Do you know him or were you just curious about where his thread went?


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 14, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Big that guy JC you ask about yesterday,, where his thread went,,, has shared IP addresses with other names. I let him back in but im not sure what his deal is. He posted on that thread and haven't seen him since. Do you know him or were you just looking for his thread?


the plot thickens ....


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 14, 2022)

Nah. Same shit different day.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 14, 2022)

Mrs. Monkey is real. If she ever gets with Louise we are doomed. Mrs. Monkey is big in to Q and a huge giant conservative... Way more than me.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 14, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Mrs. Monkey is real. If she ever gets with Louise we are doomed. Mrs. Monkey is big in to Q and a huge giant conservative... Way more than me.


Mrs Fogey, Mrs Monkey and Louise should get coffee together…


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 14, 2022)

I have to get my fancy pantsy scope fired up here this weekend.  These are with my phone.  I'm thinking middle of January


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 15, 2022)

This morning, minutes before lights out..

Yeaaaaaa... Foxtails and pecker (fungus) gnats for everyone, I'm buying...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 15, 2022)

Pecker gnats and all, they look very good monkey guy. If you have any essential oils like peppermint, you can wet down a cotton ball down and rim your pots with it. the gnats hate it and some will die from it but you have to do it every other day.  They don’t seem to be hurting your plants tho. Beautiful 

edit:  The *most popular essential oil for gnat repellents* is peppermint. The reason is that the active ingredient in this oil is peppermint. It has a very strong smell that gnats can’t stay around.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 15, 2022)

Ever try a shop vac on the gnats?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 15, 2022)

You can also spray the top of the soil with the peppermint oil. I usually leave the cotton balls that I use to rim the pots with on top of the soil in each pot. I had good luck with the peppermint oil when I had free growers in my bedroom waiting for their turn in the tent. I hated those little bastards especially in my bedroom. It worked to get rid of them for me and my room smelled like peppermint.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 15, 2022)

They are dug deep into my hydroton. Have no idea how they got there but I am about done fighting them.  This grow should be done in 2 to 4 weeks and I am going to re configure my system before next run. Pitching all my current hydroton.  Clean, bomb, disinfect get fresh hydroton and see about treating it if that is even possible before I restart seeds. I have to get the A/C unit serviced that I built into the wall also.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 15, 2022)

Oh that’s right. I forgot. I’d never hear of fungus gnats attacking a hydro. Don’t know if it would hurt to spray the top of your water with the peppermint oil. I would think it would stay on top as it’s an oil but I’m not sure. Maybe just misting the air in concentrate form with it would help


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 15, 2022)

Boil the hydroton?


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 15, 2022)

That is what I planned.   Boil the hydroton before next run.
I plan on totally remaking my system and have formulated a few new ideas to incorporate. I've gotten good guidance from here. I am somewhere between week 7 and 8. I went an played around with my USB scope and this is what I got. I am still waiting 2 more weeks at least but...   I got amber, cloudy and clear on the same bud.  I clipped a couple but I am still going to try that experiment and I guess based on this I'm looking more at the beginning of Jan and not the middle.  I think this has happened on every grow so far. For Sure I plan on keeping a much closer eye on things every day from here on out. I got trichomes growing on top of or at least gooing into other trichomes.  This stuff is so sticky.  Once I find a spot I want to take a pict of I have to reach over and hit my laptop screen.  The remote on the scope is not acclimated to my current laptop. I am going to work on some clearer pictures too.

Opinions ????


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 16, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Mrs Fogey, Mrs Monkey and Louise should get coffee together…


the earth may gain another day rotation wise if that happens...


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 16, 2022)

Looks ready to smoke to me : )


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 16, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Ever try a shop vac on the gnats?


genius.....
a shop vac is a essential tool for us and if you got room 2 one just for wet
I use the vac to give those rhino crickets i get in the basement a little vacation


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 16, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> genius.....
> a shop vac is a essential tool for us and if you got room 2 one just for wet


Highly effective against ground bees too. Just leave the hose near the nest and plug in the (long) extension cord.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 16, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Highly effective against ground bees too. Just leave the hose near the nest and plug in the (long) extension cord.


One time in life i am  gutting a front windows for new set of windows with smaller window above.
When I demo im not sledge hammer sammy i more take things apart makes less mess and less cleanup.
I pulled a ceiling from the window box putting the sheetrock on the floor to uncover  a wasp nest the size of a grapefruit.
Had my sears wet dry vac which is a little smaller than a VW and vac-ed those bitches


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 23, 2022)

Almost there...


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 23, 2022)

Very nice my friend.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 23, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Almost there...


Wow, looking good monkey guy


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 23, 2022)

Don't stop yanking that now


----------



## pute (Dec 23, 2022)

I love a happy ending.  Great job.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 23, 2022)

But in all seriousness, Great Job , Beautiful Buds for sure 
Man look at the frost and structure


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 23, 2022)

Thanks RosterMan and everyone else for the help and emotional support. It actually turned out well. The bud I entered to BOM ended up with PM on it. Thank Goodness, nothing else did.  I entered the back up bud in BOM. (can anyone make it bigger) When my flash goes off from my phone it sort of highlights the Trichomes and wont let you see the color that has developed. The calyxes are turning dark purple and you can see some of that above. Both end plants smell skunky but the middle one is def Juicy Fruit Gum and it is by far the stickiest. I just may let that one go a couple extra weeks. It is what it is. Plus, it's like minus 5 with windchill here at minus 31. I am looking forward to reworking my system and above all else cleaning and disinfecting. When I play with the ventusky, it is showing 50 degrees next week. I should be able to get a lot done then. I'm happy with the GH Flora series and will be running that again. (I know that is cussing to some of us) If I would have run that scrog it would have been more weight. I still have just under half of my last harvest.  I'll have to get with the mayor of ScrogTown and get some tips from him. Got all 3 ovens cranking in our kitchen and the whole North side of our house sealed off. Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. I am holding off on harvest because I think Santa may have brought me one of those hand crank trimmers. Not sure how I will hang it afterwards but trim jail sure sucks.  Get the dry and cure going and get on with the next project. Mokin Da Weeee!! Good weed too.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 29, 2022)

2 more weeks and a shot of CalMag.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 29, 2022)

those are some lookers for sure

whats the fragrance like?


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 29, 2022)

@bigsur51
3 seeds - came from same package - same set up - Back one is a real deep skunk with the tire store smell starting to come out now, and so sticky you can't really even brush up against it without needing rubbing alcohol to take the black goo off your skin / fingers - Heavy & Chunky.  Middle one is straight up hardcore juicy fruit gum just covered in a ton of foxtails - I guess you might say showing sativa traits.  Front one (I clipped just the tops about a week ago) and ended up with too much clear trichomes for my liking but that one really smells like diesel fuel - (half clear and deep milky white).  Middle and back are turning dark purpley black as they finally finish. What is left of front one is staying green. When I finally pull the front and back I may let middle one run itself out but - -
_Do Foxtails Ever Actually Finish?_  -- They seem to just multiply.

Bros G - C99 X GSC - Testers.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 29, 2022)

What I clipped so far gets me extremely stoned, tastes like hash, and will Not knock you out.
Sort of a discombobulating stone.  Make a person Scatter Brained or Air Headed - - but def not Couch Lock you !!!!!!!


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 29, 2022)

A final note... Before I head out to work for a few. 
*This thing beats Trim Jail all to F...* 
It Might not be right for everybody - but for me... I just wish I would have got one years ago. ! !


----------



## T_Dub (Dec 29, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> A final note... Before I head out to work for a few.
> *This thing beats Trim Jail all to F...*
> It Might not be right for everybody - but for me... I just wish I would have got one years ago. ! !



Looks like Santa was good to you! 

I have one that I used regularly on lower buds when I had more plants to harvest……a lot of people will slam them for being rough on the trichomes, but I’ve never had an issue with knocking a few trichomes off my larfy buds.  Trims sugar leaves and larf better than I do when I’m in lazy mode….a worthwhile tool. ( I’m not a good trimmer, especially after an hour or more has passed by. )

Look forward to seeing your results Bugus.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 29, 2022)

Big, GMO, Carty, Pute, Hopper, Airbone, Crash, Fogey - anyone really ... this question is open to one and all... - From above..

*Do Foxtails Ever Really Finish?*

I bopped around here and saw threads discussing foxtailing (read one lately where Pute and Sub-Girl were discussing them) but never really found a def answer.  I generally in the past let mine go awhile and chopped without regard to what the FT's looked like.  Just based everything on the trichome colors on the middle of the buds from where they formed.  

AND Yes that trimmer does knock a _Little Bit _of trichomes around but, timewise holy cow, turn it slow and not whip it around real fast like that idiot guy on the you-tube and you'll be fine, and your hands wont be all cramped up the next couple hours / days afterwards. I trimmed wet and the tiny nubs left over where the sugar leaves were, once they were dried, had shrunk up into the bud enough that you don't even notice them.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 30, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Big, GMO, Carty, Pute, Hopper, Airbone, Crash, Fogey - anyone really ... this question is open to one and all... - From above..
> 
> *Do Foxtails Ever Really Finish?*
> 
> ...


I have only had one strain that foxtailed on me and the trichomes never really ambered up anywhere on the buds. Finally chopped at 14 weeks. My thought on foxtails is they are newer growth than the rest of the bud so they would ripen later than the older, main parts of the bud. I would harvest based on the trichomes on the rest of the bud, not the foxtails. I know you have a  trimmer to trim up your buds but you could trim off most of the foxtails by hand I would think if you were concerned about the ripeness of them and keep them separate for a day you need to compete in a triathlon or outrun a cheetah.


----------



## Mrs. Monkey (Jan 6, 2023)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Yeaaaa. This was 2 of them. The stringy one was just covered with extremely bright white trichs and the back one had normal cloudy white with ambers here and there. The middle one, still going, is mostly clear, and the chunkiest one of all. It probably has at least another 2 weeks and it is sure pouring on the weight. Now if I can keep the whole 60 / 60 thing I learned here under control I should be needing some jars in a couple weeks. The smell is skunky with a hint of new tires so far. Nothing resembles blackberry smell. Not even close. I need to time these to take advantage of the natural seasons when it comes to drying. I figured heating the garage for the last one cost around 400.00 - These are running with an window AC turned all the way down and dehumidifier set at 55. First smoke report in 14 days give or take.View attachment 296716


Well hello there sext trichomes...nice 2cu!


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 6, 2023)

Mrs. Monkey said:


> Well hello there sext trichomes...nice 2cu!


Welcome Mrs Monkey
Heard so much about you, wonderful man you have there .
WELCOME TO THE PASSION





A forum avatar for you if you like


----------



## Mrs. Monkey (Jan 6, 2023)

Well ty very much..


----------



## Mrs. Monkey (Jan 6, 2023)

Hes got a heart on for me..how sweet!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 6, 2023)

Hi Mrs Monkey. Nice to meet you


----------



## Mrs. Monkey (Jan 6, 2023)

Thank you, the pleasures all mine.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 6, 2023)

Are you a gardener too?  I like that sweet avatar pic. It’s just the way I imagined y’all


----------



## WeedHopper (Saturday at 8:01 AM)

Welcome madam monkey. Hope you hang with us more. This is a swinging bunch of monkey's around here. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## RosterMan (Saturday at 8:38 AM)




----------



## WeedHopper (Saturday at 8:56 AM)

Funny fker.
I'll bet you do that every morning.


----------

